# Missouri-Illinois Racers - 2005 edition



## tfrahm

At Hank's request -- starting a new thread for the new year...

See you at Hallsville tonight... :thumbsup:


----------



## tfrahm

Carried over to seed the new thread:


> Missouri/Illinois Racers - Part 3
> 
> Schmitty 01-10-2005 10:47 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> who all is going to hallsville wed? just curious to see if I should come up?
> 
> tfrahm 01-11-2005 07:15 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I should make it (truck and buggy)...
> 
> confused 01-11-2005 07:39 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> you should come up.... you need the practice..LOL  :dude:
> 
> RCTRAXER 01-11-2005 05:34 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I'll be there for the last Wednesday on this track layout, that is if Jesse can get the tiller for Sunday, when we are planning to change the track to a new layout. If anybody is not doing anything on Sunday, they would be welcome to come up and help us work on the track.
> 
> BluesFan 01-11-2005 10:28 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Any quick drawing you can show us Gary of the new layout idea?


----------



## BluesFan

Not that it bothers me, but I've always been curious why the old threads get locked out and we must start new ones? Why not just keep using the same one? Same amount of space will be taken up, why not just use the same thread as opposed to breaking up the thread into fragments.


----------



## Losi_Fan

I'll be there tonight and I think Bo is coming too.


----------



## BigA

*Oval racing*

Does anyone eles plan on going to Chillicothe for the Feb 26-27 race? I think I will be racing two classes, not sure on the classes yet... 

I've got a few extra 1/10 pan cars for sales. If you want to see the cars Ryan will probably have them when he is at CT next, he's helping me sell the cars and some extra tires. 

BigA


----------



## tfrahm

I hope to make it up there for the Carpet Oval Champs (Feb 26, 27)... 

I'll be running 4-cell Stock and Legends... Maybe 4-cell 19-turn if I get brave/crazy (pick which one!)...


----------



## jake86

I will not be making it this Year. So Tom you have to take my place in 19t and Stock.


----------



## tfrahm

Jake -- that's a bummer... Glad to see SROC is up and running... (road trip, road trip...)


----------



## BigA

*Carpet Oval Champs*

Tom, 

I can't wait to race at Chillicothe again, it always seemed so big. I wish they were running more races up there, is this truly the only carpet oval race of the year? Anyway, I hope us talking about the race gives some of the others time to plan on racing too. 

What are you using for a motor and battery combination? I just went to a local race, while my car handled great it didn't have the speed everyone else seeems to have. I was running a similar roll out for my Monster Stock then my Epic Outlaw 2, but clearly didn't have the speed. I think my brush and spring combination doesn't work well in 4 cell.

BigA


----------



## BluesFan

Ron, I have your 1/12 body done. Here are the pics below (Hopefully they show up, I don't know how to post pictures on this forum). I'll bring it with me to Hallsville Sat. night.


----------



## tfrahm

Adam -- I'm running the usual GP3300's (nothing special). My favorite motor is still the "Monster", normally with Reedy 767's and the usual Red/Green spring combo... I've played with brush cuts, etc. but no one combo seems to be best -- Monsters seem to have very individual personalities, and a brush cut that really works on one may not work at all on another...? I just experiment on each new motor to find what it "likes". (I'm currenly using everything from shaving 0.02 off the leading edge to shaving 0.02 off the trailing edge, or shaving 0.01 off both the leading and trailing edges... Some like a 1/16" hole in the center of the face, some don't... Strange that they are so "individual", but that's what I've found...

Even at Columbia Thunder's "short track" oval, I've also found that the various "tune-ups" result in very different rollouts... I've run track record pace with one Monster at around 1.81" rollout, and another needed 1.69" rollout -- all due to the different brush cuts, etc. needed for that individual motor to perform (1.81 for one with 0.02 leading edge cut, 1.69 for one with 0.01 off both edges and a 1/16" hole)....

Also... With 4-cell stock, if your car "handled great", odds are it is too "tight" and you are scrubbing speed in the turns... You can easiliy lose a lap or two just by having a car that "feels" great, but is TOO "comfortable". With the limited power of 4-cells and stock motors, you have to free the car up until you can just barely drive it -- if necessary, you can then add a tiny bit of LR tweak for comfort, but try to avoid doing that... Leave it "free" and fine tune it with tire "sauce"...


----------



## tfrahm

Last night's results from Hallsville!

The racing was great, but the weather was terrible!  (my driving was pretty terrible too!)


Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 01/12/05


Class: SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CRAIG       ,KYLE      24  05:04.38    2    68  RD 00:09.40 131.71
  2   0 PAINTER     ,TONY      24  05:08.90    2    86  BL 00:09.77 129.79
  3   0 SMITH       ,DAVID     24  05:13.74    2    80  WH 00:09.56 127.78
 
A  MAIN- SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CRAIG       ,KYLE      23 05:02.88 mini t
  2   2 PAINTER     ,TONY      23 05:06.22 
  3   3 SMITH       ,DAVID     21 05:01.38 
 
 
Class: SPORTSMAN STK TRUCK 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 YOUNG       ,RORY      26  05:10.97    2     3  RD 00:10.52 139.66
  2   0 GILLMORE    ,STACY     24  05:03.81    2    69  WH 00:11.41 131.96
  3   0 CALL        ,BILLY     23  05:00.26    2    85  BL 00:12.00 127.96
 
A  MAIN- SPORTSMAN STK TRUCK 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 YOUNG       ,RORY      25 05:04.99 TC3
  2   2 GILLMORE    ,STACY     24 05:03.37 
  3   3 CALL        ,BILLY     22 05:01.38 
 

Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CRAIG       ,JESSE     26  05:02.26    1    80  WH 00:10.39 143.69
  2   2 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    26  05:06.00    2    76  BL 00:10.79 141.94
  3   4 FRAHM       ,TOM       24  05:06.31    2     5  RD 00:11.78 130.88
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CRAIG       ,JESSE     26 05:02.89 T4
  2   3 FRAHM       ,TOM       24 05:10.02 XXX
  3   2 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    23 05:10.76 XXX KE
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   3 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     26  05:06.96    2    68  WH 00:07.87 141.49
  2   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      25  05:04.33    1    62  RD 00:10.63 137.22
  3   0 PETERS      ,BO        25  05:08.63    2    83  GR 00:08.91 135.31
  4   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       24  05:00.97    2     5  BL 00:10.07 127.65
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   2 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      26 05:11.94 XXXT MF2
  2   3 PETERS      ,BO        25 05:11.27 Bo Hacker
  3   1 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     25 05:12.25 XXX
  4   4 FRAHM       ,TOM       23 05:10.06 XXXTMFE
 
 
QUALIFYING HEATS
Class: 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   1 PETERS      ,BO        26  05:08.53    2    83  RD 00:09.19 140.77
  2   0 CALL        ,BILLY     24  05:09.01    2    75  WH 00:11.25 129.74
 
A  MAIN- 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PETERS      ,BO        26 05:08.53 XXX4 BHE
  2   2 CALL        ,BILLY     24 05:12.91


----------



## amtceo

*Chilli*

I will be going to Chilli this weekend for the offroad race. I also think that I will be able to make the oval race. Tony J. is planning on making the trip for the oval race also...at least I think he is....

Phil


----------



## jake86

tfrahm said:


> Jake -- that's a bummer... Glad to see SROC is up and running... (road trip, road trip...)


You and the guys are welcome anytime.:thumbsup:


----------



## tfrahm

Delayed race results from Jan 1st at Hallsville:


Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 01/01/05


Class: SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PAINTER     ,TONY      25  05:12.39    1    72  WH 00:11.79 133.68
  2   0 CRAIG       ,KYLE      24  05:01.65    3    80  RD 00:11.63 132.91
  3   0 BURLINGAME  ,DAVID     23  05:11.24    1    76  RD 00:10.93 123.44
  4   0 TODD        ,AUSTIN    22  05:11.48    3     5  WH 00:12.61 117.98
  5   0 DERRYBERRY  ,TIM       20  05:11.28    2    76  BL 00:13.86 107.33
  6   0 ROBB        ,DANNY     19  05:02.85    3    62  BL 00:13.28 104.80
 
A  MAIN- SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   4 TODD        ,AUSTIN^    0 00:00.00 
  2   2 CRAIG       ,KYLE       0 05:01.65 T3
  3   3 BURLINGAME  ,DAVID      0 05:11.24 
  4   1 PAINTER     ,TONY       0 05:12.39 
 
B  MAIN- SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 TODD        ,AUSTIN    21 05:05.35 mini t
  2   2 DERRYBERRY  ,TIM       18 05:02.69 
  3   3 ROBB        ,DANNY     18 05:09.20 

 
Class: SPORTSMAN STK TRUCK 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 BURLINGAME  ,DAVID     24  05:10.21    3    66  RD 00:11.60 129.24
  2   0 HICKMAN     ,BRANDON   22  05:07.57    3     4  WH 00:11.55 119.48
 
A  MAIN- SPORTSMAN STK TRUCK 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 BURLINGAME  ,DAVID     23 05:04.54 
  2   2 HICKMAN     ,BRANDON   21 05:08.19 
 

QUALIFYING HEATS
Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CRAIG       ,JESSE     26  05:05.38    3    80  GR 00:11.12 142.22
  2   2 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    26  05:12.27    1    76  BL 00:10.34 139.08
  3   1 ARMSTRONG   ,PHILLIP   25  05:02.02    3    67  WH 00:04.24 138.27
  4  67 HARRISON    ,RON       24  05:05.90    1    79  RD 00:11.54 131.06
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CRAIG       ,JESSE     25 05:02.94 T4
  2   2 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    25 05:06.92 XXX KE
  3   3 ARMSTRONG   ,PHILLIP   24 05:11.60 xxx
  4   4 HARRISON    ,RON       22 05:11.29 XXX
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 HARRISON    ,ROBERT    26  05:01.35    3    86  RD 00:10.70 144.12
  2   0 BREEDEN     ,JOHN      25  05:09.31    1    79  WH 00:11.25 135.01
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 HARRISON    ,ROBERT    24 05:01.54 XXXT-MF2
  2   2 BREEDEN     ,JOHN      24 05:12.03


----------



## tfrahm

Delayed race results from Jan 8th at Hallsville:


Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 01/08/05


Class: SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PAINTER     ,TONY      23  05:04.20    2    86  RD 00:12.27 126.30
  2   0 COEN        ,COREY     23  05:07.54    1    75  WH 00:11.20 124.93
  3   0 CRAIG       ,KYLE      22  05:00.63    2    68  WH 00:12.40 122.24
  4   0 SMITH       ,DAVID     22  05:01.53    1    80  BL 00:11.69 121.88
  5   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,AUSTIN    22  05:05.44    1     2  RD 00:12.55 120.32
  6   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,ANDREW    18  05:03.45    2     3  GR 00:13.76 99.09
  7   0 DERRYBERRY  ,TIM       18  05:06.12    1    84  BL 00:14.17 98.22
 
A  MAIN- SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   2 COEN        ,COREY     22 05:17.67 
  2   1 PAINTER     ,TONY      21 05:01.38 
  3   4 SMITH       ,DAVID ^   21 05:25.45 
  4   3 CRAIG       ,KYLE      19 05:10.50 mini t
 
B  MAIN- SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 SMITH       ,DAVID     21 05:06.32 
  2   2 CUNNINGHAM  ,AUSTIN    20 05:06.71 
  3   4 DERRYBERRY  ,TIM   ^   19 05:05.98 
  4   3 CUNNINGHAM  ,ANDREW    15 05:17.67 
 

QUALIFYING HEATS
Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CRAIG       ,JESSE     26  05:10.30    1    80  RD 00:10.92 139.97
  2   3 HABERBERGER ,NICK      25  05:11.32    2    89  WH 00:06.87 134.14
  3   2 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    25  05:12.71    2    76  WH 00:10.39 133.55
  4   0 HICKS       ,JAMES     24  05:12.62    1    74  BL 00:11.19 128.24
  5  67 HARRISON    ,RON       23  05:03.48    1    79  RD 00:12.01 126.60
  6   0 FRANKE      ,REX       22  05:01.98    1    67  BL 00:11.13 121.70
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   3 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    24 05:02.85 XXX KE
  2   1 CRAIG       ,JESSE     24 05:03.72 T4
  3   2 HABERBERGER ,NICK      24 05:04.32 XXXT
  4   4 HICKS       ,JAMES ^   23 05:13.90 
 
B  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 HICKS       ,JAMES     23 05:07.30 
  2   2 HARRISON    ,RON       22 05:05.96 XXX
  3   3 FRANKE      ,REX       21 05:14.08 
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      25  05:03.25    1     6  WH 00:11.50 137.71
  2   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      25  05:06.91    1    62  RD 00:11.51 136.07
  3   0 HABERBERGER ,NICK      25  05:08.88    2    89  WH 00:05.75 135.20
  4   0 HARRISON    ,ROBERT    25  05:09.47    2    86  BL 00:11.36 134.95
  5   0 HICKS       ,JAMES     25  05:10.07    2    74  RD 00:11.82 134.68
  6   0 FRANKE      ,REX       23  05:03.59    2    67  BL 00:11.06 126.55
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   4 HARRISON    ,ROBERT^    0 00:00.00 
  2   1 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD       0 05:03.25 RC10b4
  3   2 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY       0 05:06.91 XXXT MF2
  4   3 HABERBERGER ,NICK       0 05:08.88 
 
B  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 HARRISON    ,ROBERT    23 05:09.40 XXXT-MF2
  2   3 FRANKE      ,REX       22 05:01.38 
  3   2 HICKS       ,JAMES     13 03:07.98


----------



## BluesFan

Anyone planning on racing at Hallsville Sat. night? I'll be in Columbia this weekend and was considering heading up that way.


----------



## RCTRAXER

I know that Jesse said he was planning on being there on Saturday, and so am I. If we get done early enough we may take up the pipes, and get ready to redo the track on Sunday.


----------



## Schmitty

i'll be there


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

I will be with Jesse so it looks like I will be up there Saterday and Sunday as well. See everyone then.

Dustin


----------



## confused

i have the tiller and ready to tear up some dirt:dude: need extra hands if anyone can make it sunday


----------



## confused

if you can make it to hallsville today (sunday)to help on the track were starting around 10 30


----------



## tfrahm

Congratulations to Ryan on a GREAT run at CT today...! I finally got a 58 lap run on the oval and LOST! Ryan's 58/4:03.51 beat my 58/4:04.20... He just out smooooothed me! Woooo Hoooo!

The big propane heaters really had it nice and warm in there today too!


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

After a day's of work up at Hallsville the new track layout is done but now the punk next door decided to shut off the water so now we have a great track but no water to soak it with. Wed. is going to be a fun and interesting night. We will just say that the cops decided to have a little visit and not to see the new track I might add. LOL Water situations as you might conclude. Long story.

See everyone on wed.

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

Guess he wants his beer money again...? Too bad he got out of jail in time to cause trouble...


----------



## go1d1e

Sounds like you guys have some great neighbors :-|


----------



## b.peter

howdy fellers, got a problem,

howard just bought a v71 and everytime he steers the throttle glitches, if you switch the channals on the reciever, (throttle is steering and steering is throttle) it doesent do it, whats the extra blue wire off the speed control.


help 

bo


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Bo I don't know if I am right but I am pretty sure that is it for a little you can put on it like some of the Novak speedo's come with. I think that is what it is. It sure should not have anything to do with it. I had that happen to me once and I changed the servo and it worked just fine. So I figure maybe some servo's do not like to function with some of the ESC's.

Thats my 2 cents.

Dustin


----------



## confused

dustins right (FIRST TIME) i seen it too try another servo


----------



## Schmitty

little blue wire could be for FET servos! like a power booster for it


----------



## tfrahm

b.peter said:


> howdy fellers, got a problem,
> howard just bought a v71 and everytime he steers the throttle glitches, if you switch the channals on the reciever, (throttle is steering and steering is throttle) it doesent do it, whats the extra blue wire off the speed control.
> help
> bo


Bo -- about the glitch... LRP V7.1's can be picky about the receiver they are used with... I know (the hard way), that you cannot use an older black Airtronics reciever with a V7.1 -- glitch, etc. similar to what you are describing... When I changed to a newer blue Airtronics receiver -- NO problem...

The blue wire is for an FET boosted servo...


----------



## amtceo

*What?*



xxxtmatt_fran said:


> Bo I don't know if I am right but I am pretty sure that is it for a little you can put on it like some of the Novak speedo's come with. I think that is what it is. It sure should not have anything to do with it. I had that happen to me once and I changed the servo and it worked just fine. So I figure maybe some servo's do not like to function with some of the ESC's.
> 
> Thats my 2 cents.
> 
> Dustin


Ok...maybe I'm just not getting it. Jesse says that Dustin is right, but I don't even understand what Dustin Said. "I am pretty sure that is it for a little you can put on it like some of the Novak speedo's come with." What does this mean?

Might be a special language between Jesse and Dustin....

LOL

Phil


----------



## rcone4u2

LOL

hey guys I got a few things I,m gonna sell if anyone is interested, before I list them on ebay! 

2 novak tc2's 60.00 each
l3 oval car good tires and boby3300 matcked pack 75.00
cobra com lathe mod or stock 80.00
blazer radio 10.00

[email protected]


----------



## JPhillippe

*alittle about nothing*

I do Know If That Little Blue Wire Gets Shorted with the Battery it lets the Smoke out of the ESC and every one know ESC have to have smoke in them to Work. I don't Know the exact Function But I would Belive Tom about the FET deal Not Dustin with the little Like Novak. Ha Ha Ha.

Track Set up (design) is Great Last night There Wasn't Enough to Race so we practice and went Home. Jassie Showed up But didn't See any Compition and left before bringing in his stuff. It was Dry and Loose But I feel It will Be fast when We get some water. Thank you to everyone who came up and re-did the track I have no Complants. Even if I did they would not count becouse I was not there to help. 

See Every one next week
Jared


----------



## BluesFan

So does anyone think it is possible to run on Sat. night? I'm pretty excited to see the new layout.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Haha. Guess that is what I get for trying to type on AOL and do this at the same time, but you know what Phil now that you said that I think that is a even better excuse.


----------



## Schmitty

12345


----------



## Schmitty

oh you could run but it is LOOSE LOOSE LOOSE!!! we swept some of the corners on wed. night and it helped some but it needs to be watered real BAD. The lady who owns the building told us on wed. that she payed the $ to get a water meter for the building but there is 3 or 4 people ahead of of her so who knows when it will be installed. the track layout if definately a change I like it alot. (watch out for the double...lol)


----------



## savage-storm

*LRP speed control problem*

This is Howard. Thanks for the replies fellas. It apears to be the JR equipment with the lrp speed control. Three recievers and two transmitters all have the same problem. But I have HPI and Airtronics AM equipment and it works fine. But I want to use my JR equipment.


----------



## BluesFan

hmmmm... I'm headed to Columbia this weekend, should I bother bringing my stuff? Is anyone going to head there on Saturday night?


----------



## ITTony

Anyone have a water trailer?


----------



## ITTony

I agree with Schmitty, the new layout is a change for the better, longer straights with a twisty ending.


----------



## RCTRAXER

I'm planning on going up on Saturday to race if I get done working early enough. I told a buddy at work that I would help him work on a house this weekend, so i will be doing that first.

Howard, I would check and make sure that you have the endpoints adjusted right on farid for the steering servo, if you try to get them to turn too far they can glitch. Other than that I might try a different servo, just to be sure it isn't the servo causing the problem rather than the radio, or speed control.


----------



## SuperXRAY

Howard,


All I use is JR and LRP electronics, 0 problems. In fact, less problems than with Novak, and the same with Carrie and Felipe. I'd be happy to take a look if you wish, just drop them by Bo's or something or give me a buzz...


email me for phone #

Mitch
[email protected]


----------



## Schmitty

Any water in Hallsville yet??


----------



## ITTony

Who knows...No one showed up Saturday, except for a couple of new racers wanting to run on the new track makeover who waited for a while and left...BECAUSE NO ONE WAS THERE!!!! That's really starting to aggravate me by the way, can we at least post something when the track is going to be closed.


----------



## JPhillippe

I Talked To Dad last night He is planning on going and I should be there has well. He did say he thought we didn't have any water yet so It will be dry and slick but still be Fun. hope we can get a few people up to race. Just remimber even though the track is slick it is like that for everyone that is there. I think Driving the track slik will make us better drivers when it is watered correctly wich might be a while. 

Sorry nobody post Tony I know I won't be there any Sat. Nights I don't think I have ever raced a Sat. Night at Hallsville. Boss has sticked rules about Sat. nights.

Hope to See some people tonight I have all my Batterys Charged So I could Even Run Two Classes if there are enogh people.
jared


----------



## tfrahm

Hey -- I just saw a post from Luckyman4... Just in time, too -- I was getting ready to file a missing persons report on him (I was afraid he'd been abducted by aliens or something)....


----------



## Luckyman4

I'm hoping to get back into the scene soon ... just before Christmas I went off Prednisone and my neck flipped out again a few days later. I'm back on the Pred and my pain level is slowing going down enough where I can think about going racing again ... it's always something!


----------



## tfrahm

Uh John... So.... Are you saying that Christmas was a pain in the neck...? :devil:

Seriously -- Sorry to hear you weren't well (I'd sort of assumed that was the situation)... Hope you get back to RACING soon!


----------



## Schmitty

How come nobody has been coming up to Hallsville? (curiousity)


----------



## Robmaxx

There's no water.


----------



## RCTRAXER

The track without water is no worse than it was all summer racing at the Jeff City track. The same tires that were used there are working up at Hallsville, you just have to use throttle control, and it is actually fun sliding around the corners. However if no one comes up we can't race so we have just practiced so far. However no races mean no money and no money means no track.


----------



## BluesFan

I'll be in Columbia this coming weekend. If I've got time, I'll stop by to race. 

This weekend however Ron, Robert, and I headed east to Marion, IL for some indoor off-road racing. This place is amazing. It's about 2 hours east of St. Louis, but I'm sure Robert and Ron can vouch for the rest of Mid-missouri that it is worth the trip. The track is huge. Robert tells me as large as Chilli, but I don't know considering I've never been to Chilli's track. It's a part of a very well stocked hobby shop so parts are readily available. Competition is extremely high and the track is a blast to run on. Plenty of people to run mod/stock truck and buggy and there was 7 people running 4WD! I'd say 35-40 entries and we were told that is a very light turnout. No need for tables, chairs, or lights, everyone gets their own 'cubicle' pit space. I've got a couple pics of the pit space below. I also took a few videos of Ron's stock buggy race and you can see a very short video of the 4WD main. I would have made it longer, but my camera ran out of space. Anyways, we are thinking of going up there again the weekend of Feb. 19th. If you are interested, let me know. 

here are the links to the videos. One of them is pretty big, so you'll probably need a fast connection to see it.
http://www.columbiathunder.org/nick/100_0047.mov
http://www.columbiathunder.org/nick/100_0048.mov


----------



## Robmaxx

Hey guys the website for the Marion, IL track is www.redline-rc.com


----------



## tfrahm

Hey -- if you Steve Lock, have him email me... I think I have an idea on the handling problem he was having with his oval car... ([email protected])


----------



## ITTony

Anyone have the water status for Hallsville yet?


----------



## ITTony

How's the Tuesday night crowd at Dirt City? Are there many people racing 1/10th scale nitro?


----------



## JPhillippe

Looks Like I am out for Wensday night I have a Meating At work untill 8:00pm So I will not able to make it up in time. Thinking About Going to Columiba Thunder Thursday If I can get Stuff in my TC3 not for sure if I will Do that or not. Seems like alot of work.

Well I am Sure I will See Every one sometime.
Jared


----------



## go1d1e

ITTony said:


> How's the Tuesday night crowd at Dirt City? Are there many people racing 1/10th scale nitro?


10th scale gas is more of a saturday thing, but the crowd is good (better than some) on tuesdays.. 

There is some hot competition coming over from KC a week from saturday, couple hot 8th scalers and a few 10th scalers..


----------



## slock51665

Jared, it would be great if you would show up to Columbia Thunders Thur. night race. We need more people to get interested in the indoor carpet racing. The crowds have been somewhat small. I think if we just get some people to say they are going to show, then the rest will come. I think the track and facility is great. So if you are out there, come on and check it out.


----------



## Schmitty

who's going to Hallsville tonight?


----------



## ITTony

Anyone show up last night in Hallsville?


----------



## JPhillippe

Well Looks Like I am out Again tonight Both Kids and the wife are saying they are sick so i get to stay home with them and try to get sick> sounds like fun
See everyone next week
Jared


----------



## Schmitty

Is anyone planning on going to Hallsville tonight?


----------



## BluesFan

I'm stopping by.


----------



## BluesFan

hmmm...I've already been told by Robert and Dustin that they aren't going and no one else is posting. i'll check again at 5:30, but as of right now I guess I won't be going either.


----------



## Schmitty

I judt spoke with Gary and he said that he is going up and he should be there between 6:15 or 6:30!


----------



## BluesFan

how many other folks are headed up there?


----------



## Schmitty

not really sure... Gary said since they can't get anyone to show up they are probably gonna shut the place down. I don't think that the water is that big of an issue.


----------



## amtceo

*Hallsville*

There is still some discussion about if Hallsville will close down or not. So maybe if anyone has any comments...now is the time...

phil


----------



## amtceo

*CT Practice Day*

Just in case anyone is interested, tonight is a practice day for columbia thunder.

When: Tonight
[Session 1] 6:00pm - 7:30pm (Onroad Practice)
[Session 2] 7:30pm - 9:00pm (Oval Practice)

Where: Columbia Thunder Track

How Much: $3 for 1 session or $5 for both.

Hope to see everyone there....
Phil


----------



## ITTony

I would like to see Hallsville remain open because it's a fun track, good people, and a short drive for me, but I have had only a 50% success rate of someone being there during race nights and that was getting very aggrevating.

If it was professionally ran with events, point series, and being available at the advertised times I would start going again but the hit and miss, maybe it's open, maybe it's not but you'll never know until you drive up there and sit for thirty minutes and then drive home crap has to change. If it was posted on these forums when it was closed at least the day before the race I would be more understanding, but it seems nobody really cares and until that changes I won't be going back.

I would love to see the track remain open and would be there regularly but it needs to be under better management.

Tony


----------



## JPhillippe

*Hallsville Close or Not.*

Tony sorry That Has happened. I think running a Club Needs to be just that a club not Managment even with a president not every week every race would that person be avalible we all have things come up and can't make it to run the place. We should all post here if we are going or not but I know not everyone has a computer and not every one can post forsure they will be there till they leave for the races that day. again Sorry 

Maby we shold try to set up a person or a group of people that would open, close, do track maint, water and collect money I know Gary and Brad Have been in Charge for a long time maby we should take over and help out so they can focus on coming to race.

I think Anyone Wanting to race at Hallsville should show up Wensday night So we can All talk about what we should/Need to do. I talked to Brad C. and he is going to come by at 7:00- 7:30 so We should just have a meating and see what to do.
The water situation is a bad deal but there is a instalation of our own meter schedualed but we must wait until the water district can come install it. I know that we can not afford to pay rent this month with no racers. we also have elctricity and gas to pay.
We have alot of choices with where to race at with Columbia Thunders In-door Carpet (wich could be shut down any day someone wants to rent it current Bulding), Joe's track, Possbly Bo's in Jefferson City. We all need to Decide Where We want to race and where is the most Permenate spot we could race for many years to follow. 
Everyone just think about what we should do and what YOU can do to help if know one shows up to race and we can't Pay the BIlls We Must pay. The Seniors of the club have helped to pay some already and I don't feel they should Have to do it much Longer.
If you can not attend Please feel Free to Post Here or Send me a Email To [email protected] and I will Convay the your words on wensday night.
I am just trying to help out with what we got If we need to close I know there Are other places right now to race and hope that they will be here in the summer and even next winter.

That is Just My 2 Cents. Thanks for reading and please post any sujestions you have.
Jared


----------



## ITTony

Thanks for the reply Jared. 

I'm not looking for an apology for past events but an answer for future racing. Like I said, I would love to continue to race at Hallsville but it needs to be consistent. I'm not suggesting a manager but better management of the track, whoever that may be. Someone responsible for track maintenence, events, race days, or if they are unable to attend to get a replacement or let everyone know the track will not be open when they are unavailable.

It just seems that it's being ran Halfheartedly and mabye that's the way the current club members like it, but I'm looking for something a little more serious or at least consistent.


----------



## amtceo

*Wed*

I will be there Wed.

Phil


----------



## Schmitty

*Hallsville*

I personally agree with every statement that has been made up 'till now. Hallsville is a great track with great folks, and I believe that once the water situation is fixed that folks will again show up. I am moving back to Columbia on saturday and will be less than 15 min. away from the track and would be more than glad to help in whichever way that I can. I am not sure if I will be able to make it on Wed. because I am in the middle of packing up stuff, but I will try. The folks at Columbia Thunder are great people to race with but I own an offraod buggy, not a carpet buggy LOL. I will try and make it to Bo's when I can but I don't want to have to drive to Jeff City every time I want to race. KEEP HALLSVILLE ALIVE!!!!

David


----------



## tfrahm

Hmmm.... I don't think I can make it up Wednesday, but I'll try... Maybe can't race, but I know the meeting is important... Very tough situation -- I'm one of those who raced at Hallsville every week for years, but I've been "missing in action" for a few months, so "guilty"... Lately the water situation has been my biggest problem -- aside from the track condition, I'm an old man who needs for the, uh... "Indoor plumbing" to be functional...

Many tough choices too... For me, oval racing has always been my first love, but after the Jeff City mall racing ended and the Major Brands location in Columbia closed, I have gone years with only racing oval 3-4 times a year or so, with long "road trips" involved... It may be short sighted of me, but I cannot let the opportunity to hit the rug at CT go by... Add in the fact that they have announced another summer of parking lot racing at Home Depot this summer, and you have a successful onroad program that I enjoy a great deal and want to support...

I will still run offroad when I can, either at Hallsville or a possible Jeff City track...

As to the drive... For years, I've driven 45 minutes each way to Hallsville, which on Wednesday nights sometimes meant not getting home until after midnight, by the time I unload stuff and get a shower, it may be 1:00 or later in the AM... Long night, but the fun has always been worth it... A track more "local" would be a huge luxury for me, but then all the Columbia guys would have to drive the trip I've been driving all this time, and I understand their feelings...

Racing here in mid missouri has always been a strange pattern of feast or famine -- we have NO tracks, get a track, then two (or three), then there aren't enough racers to keep them all open, and they ALL close, they we have NO track, and the cycle repeats. RCTRAX is the longest surviving club in the area -- I've raced with them in some form or another off and on since 1989. I really don't want to let RCTRAX down, and will try not to...

My dream would be to see a super special single location, indoor carpet and dirt track, with outdoor nitro offroad in the summer with outdoor onroad asphalt racing in the summer too -- OH, and an on-site hobby shop... (OK -- the medication wore off, and I'm not dreaming any more....)

My next best hope would be for CT to continue to prosper and grow, specializing in ONROAD racing, carpet in the winter, "parking lot" in the summer -- they have NO competition for that kind of racing, so they can RULE the region! Add in a nice (maybe commercial or club, I don't care), Indoor and outdoor offroad track and I'm happy... (Guess I wasn't done dreaming, huh?)

For offroad, Hallsville or Joe's is what we have now -- every signup is a vote for one or the other... Maybe we'll end up with Joes and a Jeff City track, with the distance between them helping keep them from competing for the same pool of racers -- I don't know. It would be nice to know something OFFICIAL about Jeff City... My fear there is next summer -- would the Mid Mo club still try to run a separate program and compete with a commercial track? I sure hope not -- or maybe the commercial track would stay "indoors"? I dont' know...

I just know the no track -- multiple tracks -- no track pattern is just way too familiar...


----------



## Matt Bayless

see you at chili tom my dad says hi to.


----------



## tfrahm

How are doing health-wise, Matt? Sure hope things are going OK... We may have 3-4 guys from Columbia at Chilli -- that will be really great!


----------



## go1d1e

I'm not sure you can count DirtCity as competiton to Hallsville in any way.. the only people that run up there are nitro. Maybe one or two MIGHT of run electric if the nitro option wasn`t there, but I wouldn`t consider it competition. I don`t think they even run the same times.


----------



## SuperXRAY

Not to start an argument here, but "not sure if they even run the same times"? What's that about...

I like Hallsville as well, but those who actually know me and my situation, understand my long breaks and spotty shows for race events. Hopefully that will change, but the legal system isn't a quick and just process. I hope to be racing at Hallsville, but right now my money is tied up in other things. This limits me to racing perhaps once a month.

...If you don't want to read my frustration part, skip to the next step:
As far as my comments, if I don't make it Wednesday (which I hope to), I ignore the Jeff City Track and Joe's. Jeff City lost my attendance with intentionally pissing people off because (IMHO) they have too many "know it all" individuals with no team effort. Joe's track lost my attendance due to primarly location, but secondly because I don't wish to submit myself to asphyxiation due to poor ventilation. Nitro fumes are extremely hazardous, expecially in enclosed areas. Also, at first racing at Joe's wasn't to be on Thursday, and now it is.
Frustration post over....

Where's that leave me? CT and Hallsville. Hallsville is a nice, small, decently kept TRACK, although the building needs maintenance, but that's where money comes into play. I want to be back racing every week at Hallsville, but until my situation changes, it isn't possible. I do think that running the races on time, and a little more maintenance, would help the race turnouts. Truly, the diversity of racers in the Mid-Mo area is a problem. There are a bunch of poor sportsmanship-likes that just continually change what they are racing because they can't win. So, all in all, I think attendance will continually be an issue, no matter what track it is.

If my post upsets you, just ignore it. Hope to see a few at the meeting on Wednesday if I get up there.


----------



## FroBoy

Hello guys, I just stumbled upon this thread. I'm trying to keep everyone up-to-date on all the different forums so I don't miss anybody. Here's the ROAR Region 8 Regionals schedule so far.

Carpet Onroad regional at the Hobbyplex in Omaha, February 25-27

Carpet Oval regional at the Hobbyplex, March 4-6

Get the flyer at www.hobbyplexraceway.com

Offroad Fuel regional at Novelty, June 17-19. www.noveltyrc.com

Offroad electric regional in chilicothe, October 7-9. www.nmr-c.com

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## SuperXRAY

Thanks, Alex. I'd like to make all of them!


----------



## tfrahm

Looks like I need to renew my ROAR membership!


----------



## go1d1e

SuperXRAY said:


> Not to start an argument here, but "not sure if they even run the same times"? What's that about...


That is about me making a comment.. Is there a problem with that?
Hallsville runs weds night and sat night right? I`m UNSURE about that as I don`t frequent it enough to know this. That and the lack of attendance, i'm UNSURE this was still in effect.

Where as DirtCity runs tuesday nights and saturday afternoons.. So where is the conflict??? I know of several racers who have raced DirtCity and go on to Hallsville..



SuperXRAY said:


> ...If you don't want to read my frustration part, skip to the next step:
> Joe's track lost my attendance due to primarly location, but secondly because I don't wish to submit myself to asphyxiation due to poor ventilation. Nitro fumes are extremely hazardous, expecially in enclosed areas. Also, at first racing at Joe's wasn't to be on Thursday, and now it is.
> Frustration post over....


Feel better you now got that off your mind?

Joes location ain`t the best, no one said it is. but it is a decent facility. Nitro fumes go with any indoor gas racing facility. IF you had been up to check it out, it isn`t even bad now the ventilation is 1/2 way to being restored.
But oohh noo, you don`t check it out for yourself, you relly on small talk and rumor to form your own misguided opinions.

Also, DirtCity does not run Thursday nights. It was initially meant to be an electric only night, but due to lack of support, no longer happens. (apparently)




SuperXRAY said:


> Truly, the diversity of racers in the Mid-Mo area is a problem. There are a bunch of poor sportsmanship-likes that just continually change what they are racing because they can't win. So, all in all, I think attendance will continually be an issue, no matter what track it is.


Diversity is always a good thing. DirtCity (yea, I keep talking about it, as it is where I race) has a fairly new crop of racers.. and I think thats what the whole area needs, new racers.. I don`t think Joe is interested in poaching racers from other tracks, I think he wants to bring in new people, new racers.. And I think thats a great idea.. It can only help the hobby in this area. I can`t talk for Joe, but this is the impression I get from the atmosphere at DirtCity when i race there.[/QUOTE]



SuperXRAY said:


> If my post upsets you, just ignore it. Hope to see a few at the meeting on Wednesday if I get up there.


I just ignored the parts I didn`t like.. that ok with you?


IF you would like to know more about DirtCity's racing schedule, or DirtCity in general, Joes email is [email protected] Hell, you can even email me if you feel uncomfortable talking to Joe.. [email protected]


----------



## SuperXRAY

Well, opinions are opinions, and I just leave them at that. Whatever you want to do is fine with me, Rich. I only stated actual facts that I have witnessed, not by hearsay or small-talk or rumors.

The real issue is Hallsville...and one can only hope it doesn't close, just wish I could do more to help in that area.

I actually liked the outdoor facility at Joe's and enjoyed racing there, as well as the indoor facility. Joe also was very receptive to the comments made by the racers to improve it, and for that I commend him. It's too bad other track directors aren't as receptive, but people are people.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Sorry guys I am not going to be able to make it up for the meeting, I have not been able to do much of any racing as of late. I went racing last saterday up at Joes and that was the first time again in a month. I know it is the same for Jesse as well. Just been to busy trying to keep the grades up. You know what I mean. 

Dustin


----------



## JPhillippe

Sorry To Here That Dustin We all know what is more important we all went through it. see everyone wensday night.


----------



## TeamAE_Pace

Jeff City lost my attendance with intentionally pissing people off because (IMHO) they have too many "know it all" individuals with no team effort.

I have a little problem with this line, being part of the Jeff City track I can tell you we have came togeather as a team and have worked to move ahead. Your Opinon as you stated is that there is too many " Know It all's" as you call it, well if we want to start pointing fingers lets go back to the Expert Touring car class of the Columbia Thunder Trophy race. I beleve a few "Know It All's" had there way before comming to a sensable conclusion. I realy like Kelly and alot of the drivers that run up at Columbia I think they are doing a good job. But for the couple that think embarrising a driver infront of the rest of the racers is good busness, than they wont receve any more of my busness untill the few that ruin it are gone. 


As far as Hallsville I have a big season on my plate. With running the RC Pro Series, I have had just enough money to get the backup parts i need to run. I hope that tomorow if there is talk there will be some way to save Hallsville, it has been a great starting point for many racers as well as a place to meet friends and shoot the crap. If there is anything small I can do to help i will be glad too. But my vote is on keep it going someway!

Thanks
DJ


----------



## go1d1e

SuperXRAY said:


> Well, opinions are opinions, and I just leave them at that. Whatever you want to do is fine with me, Rich. I only stated actual facts that I have witnessed, not by hearsay or small-talk or rumors..


Fair enough.. but maybe they are outdated. I don`t personally know when the last time you were up there.



SuperXRAY said:


> The real issue is Hallsville...and one can only hope it doesn't close, just wish I could do more to help in that area.


Right again.. move along, nothing to see here....



SuperXRAY said:


> I actually liked the outdoor facility at Joe's and enjoyed racing there, as well as the indoor facility. Joe also was very receptive to the comments made by the racers to improve it, and for that I commend him. It's too bad other track directors aren't as receptive, but people are people.


Yep, people are people. Some you like, some you don`t.


----------



## amtceo

go1d1e said:


> Also, DirtCity does not run Thursday nights. It was initially meant to be an electric only night, but due to lack of support, no longer happens. (apparently)


 Well, from the sounds of it you would run on thursdays if you could get the racers.



go1d1e said:


> Diversity is always a good thing. DirtCity (yea, I keep talking about it, as it is where I race) has a fairly new crop of racers.. and I think thats what the whole area needs, new racers.. I don`t think Joe is interested in poaching racers from other tracks, I think he wants to bring in new people, new racers.. And I think thats a great idea.. It can only help the hobby in this area. I can`t talk for Joe, but this is the impression I get from the atmosphere at DirtCity when i race there.


Lets be honest here Rich, Joe would take every racer in the area if he could. Joe is no different from every other track owner.

Not trying to flame you here Rich...Just wanted to point out that every track owner/operator would love to have a monopoly on the area...its good business...

Hope everyone can make it to hallsville....

Phil


----------



## BluesFan

Hey guys. Its disapointing that we even need to discuss the current situation with Hallsville considering it was only a year ago that most saturday night races would bring in 30 people or more. Above any other comment that has been made, I'm more inclined to agree with Tom. When there are multiple tracks to choose from and only a limited amount of racers, the turnouts will dispearse among all the tracks. I'd also like to add that we all prefer different classes. That's just the nature of the beast. I don't speak for everyone, but I would assume that most of us prefer racing in whatever form is presented to us. Last year and the previous couple of winters there was only Hallsville. Either you race electric off-road or you wait for the next outdoor season. If there was only carpet on-road, I'd bet we would have all owned 1/12, electric sedans, and carpet oval cars. I personally will always prefer off-road.... Even more specific would be nitro off-road racing (outside!). Once CT was created, there was the option of on-road carpet. I know Tom for sure prefers the carpet on-road to off-road, and it appears that Phil and Ryan have been leaning that way as well. Once Joe's was created now there were two off-road tracks to run at with the option of nitro cars as well. 
These two factors are the main reason behind the lower turnouts at Hallsville. Sure, there are other unfortunate situations. For example, Mitch has his reasons for less racing, Dustin as well, and I no longer live in mid-mo. It's not a bad thing that everyone will run the classes they prefer, but I would say that is the main reason behind why each track will get roughly 1/3 of the racing community willing to race in the winter. I don't think it even has much to do with racing days/times conflicting among tracks. I think most of us will prefer racing once or twice a week. Just because schedules do not conflict does not mean we have the time or money to visit all tracks. 

My personal preference would be Hallsville because that is the type of racing I want to do in the winter, but I don't really see it lasting past this current winter season. My hope is for 'Tom's dream post' where one facility can cater to all types of racers with an on-road carpet and off-road track (possibly even allow nitro for the off-road) so that we all visit the same place, thus all the money goes to the same place and it stays around for awhile. I guess the rumor right now is that Bo has this opportunity. I hope it works out for him to do this track and increase his business for his store. 

I hope talks go well this evening at Hallsville, but I think we gotta face the facts that one or more current winter indoor tracks will not be lasting past this season.... or at least I don't think all three will be around for next season. You all can count me in for at least a few more visits to Hallsville this winter, but making it up there more frequently is obviously not an option since I live in StL now. I hope the water situation is fixed in somewhat a timely manner so that we can at least get back to the 10-15 people turnout for Sat. nights.


----------



## go1d1e

amtceo said:


> Lets be honest here Rich, Joe would take every racer in the area if he could. Joe is no different from every other track owner.
> 
> Not trying to flame you here Rich...Just wanted to point out that every track owner/operator would love to have a monopoly on the area...its good business...


Phil, Joe isnt stupid.. He wouldnt tell people to go away, he gave them an oppurtunity to race and they didn't.. its not a big deal, its not hurting him at all.. But the point was, there is no active push for people to give up one track to go to another like there has been in the past. 

Monopoly is good for money making, but is bad for any racer which Im sure you'd agree.. it takes competition for anyone to improve. If the competition is too much, then you dont have any business trying.


Back to Hallsville.. the way I see it (and Im not trying to annoy anyone) the main runners have given up the ghost and left hallsville high and dry. Maybe this isnt the main cause, or they had their reasons, or whatever. But that is the big problem.. get new management and see what happens.

I wish you good luck.


----------



## Robmaxx

Well Gary and Brad looks like were going to have to replace you.


----------



## tfrahm

Robert -- I know you are joking, but in a sense, you are exactly correct... 

I know I'm guilty of letting someone else do the "work" so I have more time to "play"... This tends to lead to "burning out" key people... I know -- I got burned out when I was an officer with RCAR in Jeff City (ancient history)... I worry about this with Mitch at CT and with Gary/Brad at Hallsville... 

One comment that Tony made which may have been taken the wrong way was one about "management"... One strength with CT is that the club is more "formal", with officers, etc. and the board members share the burdens and no one is "stuck" with a job for LIFE... With Hallsville/RCTRAX, Gary and Brad have been "stuck", with the impact being greater on Gary, since he was at the track more and thus it almost became his problem... Even if he doesn't mind that, it will eventually wear anyone down and they get burned out...

Having said all that, I confess that I wouldn't make a good "board member" -- I can't make it to Columbia for meetings, etc... With our two boys, I have enough trouble getting out of the house to race -- so I'm guilty of sort of taking a "free ride"... Maybe a more formal club structure, with dues, etc. would help, I don't know, but having some way to share the load couldn't hurt...?


----------



## ITTony

*Hallsville*

The consensus of the racers present at last nights meeting was to open one night a week on Saturday with races starting at 7PM and only charge $5 per event until we have water available which should be in three to four weeks from now.

Tony P...not J


----------



## ITTony

Tom, thanks for the blurb/clarification. I didn't mean they where not doing a good job. I understand no one person can run an RC track effectively and the burden should be shared amongst several people who have the time and resources available to them and I would be happy to share that burden as oposed to seeing the track closed.

I was a little irritated when I posted the prior postings and hope nobody took offense, but I just got back into the RC game early last year and need consistent drive time and practice, okay, a whole lot of consistent drive time/practice, and get irritated when I arrive to a closed track ready to race. so again, I apologize if anyone took offense to my last posting, that wasn't the intent.


----------



## confused

Saturday Night Racing ,oh Yea


----------



## amtceo

*RCTRAX Website*

Just to let everyone know. RCTRAX's website is now located at

WWW.RCTRAX.COM

You can still get to the site the old way, but the new way is easier.

I will be updating the site this weekend, and will be updating it on a regular basis after that....

Thanks
Phil


----------



## tfrahm

Man! I sure hope nobody else has the "bug" I do... Going on 3 straight days basically just "down and out" -- missed work Thursday (not All bad!)... What really frustrated me was my doctor tells me that I have the flu that my flu shot was supposed to prevent... Hmmm... Wonder if I can get my money back? LOL!

I haven't worked on my cars, etc. since Monday night... NOTHING is ready, and at this rate..?


----------



## amtceo

*Racing Tonight*

RCTRAX IS Racing tonight. There should be a good turnout from what I understand. I will be there between 5:30pm and 6:00pm so the track will be open for practice. We will start at 7:00pm...BRING YOUR OFFROAD TIRES! Should be fun racing on the loose dirt....

See You There...
Phil


----------



## tfrahm

Sure hope there is a good turnout at Hallsville tonight...
And at CT Sunday too...
I'm bummed out -- still down with the flu...


----------



## SuperXRAY

Great racing tonight at Hallsville. Everyone break out the off-road electrics and prepare for next Saturday!

Thanks RCTRAX!


----------



## slock51665

I thought the new track layout was really good, and the racing was very fun. I will be running some more dirt, I had a real good time. Gary I forgot to pay so I will pay double next weekend.


----------



## ITTony

I thought the dirt was almost more fun than having blue groove, it kept you on your toes. See everyone next weekend.


----------



## BluesFan

As promised Robert, here are a few pictures of your finished body shells.


----------



## rcone4u2

hey guys whats up? its Curt I was wondering if anyone had a savage they wanted to sell? email me at [email protected]. well gotta go


:wave:


----------



## confused

dustin has a ss for sale


----------



## Luckyman4

Hey, for all you local Carl Edwards fans -> the Columbia Daily Tribune ran a great story on Carl on Wednesday 2-16-05. It is the ENTIRE front page of the Sports section with great pics and stories - Awesome!! If you can't find a paper copy, here's a link to the electronic edition (no pics):

http://www.showmenews.com/2005/Feb/20050216Spor007.asp

GO CARL!!
:dude:


----------



## amtceo

*Rctrax.com*

Just to let everyone know, I did not get the website updated last weekend. I will try to get it updated this weekend....Sorry for the inconvenience...

Phil


----------



## amtceo

*Hallsville Racing*

We *WILL *be racing this saturday at Hallsville. We will start at 7pm. Lets all go down and have another fun night under the lights. Hope to see you there...

Phil


----------



## Schmitty

I should be there!!!


----------



## SuperXRAY

Just to let everyone know, I've got the FLU! or malaria...maybe worse!

Won't be racing Saturday, but I do hope to be up there Sunday at CT, but we just have to see.

Mitch


----------



## ITTony

I have company this weekend so I probabaly won't be able to make it.


----------



## BigA

*Oval race at Chilli next week*

I just thought I would mention the oval race next weekend (26-27) at Chilli. 
They are racing Legends, Trans Stock, 1/10 Pan 4-cell, 1/10 Pan 4 cell 19T,
and 1/10 Pan 6-cell. I can't wait to race there, love the oval track. You can 
forget about the NMRC web site - the front page reports it has been hacked.

Adam


----------



## tfrahm

I plan to be there, Adam... 4-cell Stock, Legends, and possibly 4-cell 19turn... Busy, busy, busy..


----------



## BigA

*Tom*

Tom, 

I'm going to run Trans Stock and 4 cell stock. I can't wait for some "BIG" track action! 

Adam


----------



## amtceo

*Chilli*

I am planning on going. What is trans stock? Maybe trucks and buggies? If so I might run 4 cell pan car and trans stock...not sure yet.

Later
Phil


----------



## amtceo

*Chilli Web Page*

The web page for chilli seems to be working.

http://www.nmr-c.com

Phil


----------



## amtceo

*Columbia Thunder Practice Day*

Just a reminder the Columbia Thunder practice day is here.... This will be a perfect time to work on setups and get in the practice so you can blow away the competition on race day.

When: Tonight
[Session 1] 6:00pm - 7:30pm (Onroad Practice)
[Session 2] 7:30pm - 9:00pm (Oval Practice)

Where: Columbia Thunder Track

How Much: $3 for 1 session or $5 for both.

Hope to see everyone there....

Phil


----------



## BluesFan

Here's my latest paint scheme I've done for my XXXNT. I'm pleased how it turned out. I'm going to adapt it to my 1/8 and use it for my paint scheme for at least the 2005 summer season. Not too much longer to wait, only 5 more weeks!


----------



## rc-addiction

That looks awesome Nick!! Nice Job


----------



## tfrahm

Phil -- Yes, Trans stock is buggy/truck... FOAMS are mandatory -- no rubber tires... Other than that, it's normal "offroad" vehicles... Must have all 4 shocks and a 3-gear "tranny" (no direct drive conversions)...


----------



## BluesFan

Woah, we almost got bumped to the second page! What's going on? No more racing or discussions as of late?!


----------



## BigA

*Oval Oval Oval Oval*

At the request of Nick! 

This weekend you can attempt to be more like Carl Edwards! Oval racing on the rug with traction compound on your hands. The race is at the Chilli "BOWL" Feb 26-27 with practice on Saturday and qualifing and mains on Sunday. I plan to be racing my brand new RC10B4 Factory Team in Trans Stock with a spint body. For my second entry I will probably be racing my Specter car in 1/10 Pan 4 cell stock or maybe 19T. 

Adam


----------



## amtceo

*Foam Tires*

Adam,

Where did you find foam tires for your B4? I have been looking for some but can't seem to find them on the net.

Phil


----------



## tfrahm

JACO...
Front:
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCME2&P=M
Rear:
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCME3&P=ML

it says "truck", but from what I've seen, they are low profile, more like buggy tire diameter (3 3/8") foams, and they are made for Associated vehicles....??????


----------



## BigA

*B4 Foams*

Phil, 

I had to make a set of foams for the B4. I just took some stock B4 wheels and removed the rib for the bead with my Dremel tool. Once the wheels were ready for foam coat the wheel with TRC Tire Glue, then slowly work a set of 1/10 pan car donuts over the wheels. Or you can CA the foams to the wheels (after the foam is mounted), but the TRC Tire Glue is the best method. If you have a friend with the correct arbor bit for a lathe you can then true the tires. I don't have a tire lathe, so I took some time with a Dremel tool, Lexan scissors and 80 grit sandpaper to "true" the tires. I used a similar setup with my Team Losi XX in '97 to win a NORRCA race at Chilli. 

Adam


----------



## amtceo

*Tom*

Tom,

Do you happen to have an extra front left foam tire that will fit my L40? Mine came un-glued when we tried to true it. I currently have a double black on there but anything that would work at chilli I would be willing to buy from you....

Phil


----------



## steamboat1970

tfrahm or anybody who the local or out of town fast guy in trans ??? thanks for info..


----------



## tfrahm

Phil -- I don't know if I have a TM Double Black, but I should have a Green, which is about the same "bite", just not as long-wear... Let me know the diameter of your "old" tire, and I'll try to find a Green the same size (won't change your setup that way)...

Steamboat -- In Columbia, they haven't run "trans" on the oval for a few months, so no "local" hot trans racers there... In NoMo, it's mostly the Offroad guys (Pete, James, etc. last time I was there) -- Plus the Iowa guys who are very serious about their "trans" class...


----------



## steamboat1970

thanks for info tfrahm see you all sat...


----------



## Trackman2

Aaron was wanting to know if Hallsville wil be racing tomorrow night/26th
Thanks in advance


----------



## confused

yes, doors will open around 6 pm


----------



## Trackman2

Thanks Jesse, I'll let him know


----------



## amtceo

*Hallsville*

Did anyone race at hallsville Saturday? I had a great time in Chilli, hope to see everyone this Saturday at RCTRAX.

Later
Phil


----------



## rcone4u2

Hey guys anyone need a esc? I have a tc2 it works great I need to sell! 50.00 email [email protected] call 573-353-1793


----------



## ITTony

I didn't make it to Hallsville. I didn't get back into town until Monday, I was in the lovely state of KS on business.


----------



## JPhillippe

I Heard Today that we got a Water meter installed just needing a plumber to complete the job to the inside. He also said we might try to till the track on sunday and get it ready for packing and WATER!!!! Wed. nights will hopefully be back in the next week or two. keep your ears, eyes, open to find out more details. 

see everyone soon JARED


----------



## 2befast

Opps I must be lost.. LOL


----------



## confused

Well id say you are


----------



## Losi_Fan

*For Sale: Team Factory Rc10gt*

I'm getting rid of my last car--the Team Factory RC10GT. Everyone has their own opinion, but if you're looking for a race ready RC10, I can't imagine there are many out there nicer than this one. I did my research on this truck before building it and as a result made many upgrades when building the kit.

Highlights include:
Omega Pico .12 Rear Exhaust, Slide Carb (low hours/good compression)
Team Losi Rear Exhaust Header/Associated Low-End Pipe
Hitec HS-925MG - High-Speed, Metal Gear Steering Servo
Hitec HS-625MG - High-Speed, Metal Gear Throttle/Brake Servo
Ofna 1/10-Scale Starter Box w/ Panel and 12V Included

Too Many Hop-Ups to list here, if you're interested, please visit this webpage for more information.

http://home.mchsi.com/~sgillmore/rc10gt/

It goes on <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> Tuesday night. I just wanted to make sure somebody around here wasn't interested first. I probably have some other spare parts I'd throw in too for a "local"! Thanks


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Only if I had the $$$ that would be mine. LOL Sorry Stacy.

Dustin


----------



## BluesFan

Yeah, you're gonna want a 1/10 truck for this summer Dustin. It's making a pretty big comeback... or at least in St. Louis it is. All the fast guys have bought one again and are planning on running them on Tuesday nights for sure. I'm not so sure who goes up on saturdays though. I know at least Robert and I will be running ours in Jeff city as well. Did I hear Gary P. was interested in a new AD2 as well?


----------



## jake86

Tom F

ygpm


----------



## ITTony

Okay all you savage owners...Anyone had any issues with not shifting into second? I read a few different postings that states you have to run about 10 tanks through before it's truly broke in and then you will start to notice it shifting. Any truth to that? I tried setting it to shift earlier but I have gone two full turns with no results and figure I better stop until I heard from someone who has ran these before. Escpecially since I've already went through 4 spur gears before realizing that I should not follow the directions regarding slipage...I was setting it to loose and it was melting the plastic and grinding the slipper pad almost all the way through the spur...quite a site, so I put on a metal spur with 49 teeth, which may also be part of my problem because the factory shift setting is for a 47 tooth...SS4.6.


any feedback would be helpful.


----------



## ITTony

BTW my 1/10th gas is ready for the track...


----------



## RCTRAXER

Tony, 
If you are breaking in a new truck it may not be getting enough RPM to make it shift into second. If your truck is already broke in, but you think it is tuned right and still not shifting into second you may need to retune it. I would richen up the low end screw until the engine will barely take off and then start leaning out the top end until it shifts into second, I would then start leaning the bottom end for take off acceleration. It is very common to lean the low end needle too much, before tuning the top end for performance.

I don't know if this will help you or not, but I learned this from experience.


----------



## Schmitty

any water in Hallsville yet????


----------



## Schmitty

water???? Yes/No


----------



## ITTony

Thanks for the tip on the tuning...I will give it a shot.

We have water meter but I'm not sure about everything else we need.


----------



## tfrahm

April 9th & 10th SROC Racing would like to invite you out for our 1st annual “SPRING OVAL CHALLENGE”. This will be a two day race with qualifiers Saturday & Sunday & Mains Sunday. All of the regular classes will be run, we can also add classes if there is enough. Doors will open Saturday at 12:00 PM and we will run at least 2 heats Saturday night starting at 6:00 PM. Sunday, Doors will open at 8:00 AM, qualifying will start at 10:00 AM with mains following. Sign up will be the day of the race.

http://www.geocities.com/s_roc_racing/

I have a flyer...


----------



## Schmitty

No one has anything to say???


----------



## confused

*THERES NO WATER........LOL*


----------



## go1d1e

If you need an OffRoad 'FIX', you could run up to DC for a TEMPORARY FIX.. there is some new dirt in there, so the kitty litter is down to maybe 20% of the track..


----------



## tfrahm

Jesse -- your motors are done... CT Sunday?


----------



## confused

Ok Tom Thanks


----------



## amtceo

*2nd Page*

Is everyone sleeping? Where is everyone racing/How is racing going?

Ok, time to wake up. Later
Phil


----------



## BluesFan

Phil, what are your plans for this summer's racing? Any off-road for you? BTW, have you upgraded your radio to the spektrum system yet? I've had a Helios now for 2 weeks and can't use it until my spektrum system I ordered comes in.


----------



## amtceo

*Columbia Thunder Controlled Practice*

Controlled Practice
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Just a reminder the Columbia Thunder practice day is here.... This will be a perfect time to work on setups and get in the practice so you can blow away the competition on race day.

When: Tonight (3/21/05)
[Session 1] 6:00pm - 7:30pm (Onroad Practice)
[Session 2] 7:30pm - 9:00pm (Oval Practice)

Where: Columbia Thunder Track
Transponders will be available...

How Much: $3 for 1 session or $5 for both.

Hope to see everyone there....

Phil


----------



## amtceo

*Well*



BluesFan said:


> Phil, what are your plans for this summer's racing? Any off-road for you? BTW, have you upgraded your radio to the spektrum system yet? I've had a Helios now for 2 weeks and can't use it until my spektrum system I ordered comes in.


Nick,

I haven't really decided yet. I still have my K3 so I'll be running it some I think. I am planning on hitting Novelty for the ROAR Fuel Regionals and probably hit Jeff a few times. I really like electric touring car so I plan on focusing on that.

We haven't ordered the spektrum for either of our radios. Right now Lisa is using the Helios and I'm still using the 3PK since we only have 1 receiver for the helios. Didn't feel like buying any more receivers until we get the spektrum system.

I have also been thinking about selling the K3 and getting a 2wd gas truck. (Prolly the AD2)... Haven't made up my mind yet.

Later
Phil


----------



## go1d1e

amtceo said:


> Is everyone sleeping? Where is everyone racing/How is racing going?


Racing is going good for me.. some of my best results! I havn`t DNF'd in the last 3 weeks! Now I just need to stop _watching_ and order my new buggy!

You going to bring that K3 up to DC this summer Phil? I havn`t had the chance to race you in a loong time. probably back in jan/feb last year!

Hows Hallsville doing? got water plumbed yet?


----------



## amtceo

*Rich*

Well, I'll probably try to make it up to DC a little this summer. I'm not a fan of indoor gas racing so I'm all electric for the winter. My offroad racing will be kind of spotty this year, I'm really into the onroad stuff right now.

Not sure about the plumbing situation at RCTRAX. I haven't talked to Gary yet. Maybe someone else could fill us both in. Gary, Jesse, Brad,...?

Later
Phil


----------



## confused

there saying to have water by the end of the week


----------



## jloyd01

*Need a little help!*

Hey CT racers. I am working the track Thursday (March 24) and am thinking of bringing my TC3 to run. I was wondering if anyone who is planning to be there could bring me a set of foams to run for the night. 

I'll be running the computer so who ever helps might mysteriously gain a few laps :devil:


----------



## SuperXRAY

I'll spot you


----------



## BluesFan

Mitch, I hear you're running the X-ray XB8 now? If so, what's your schedule like for this summer for off-road? Only one more week until opening day! StL DB on April 2nd and Jefferson City on April 3rd! I'm planning on heading out to both that weekend. I strongly suggest any off-roaders that are curious to definitely head up to StL for opening day. The track is not the normal highly difficult DB track. Ron and Robert Harrison came up last weekend and can attest to that. Very 1/10 friendly and moderately challenging. Should be a good time. I'm also looking forward to seeing Jeff. City's new layout on the 3rd. Hey Phil, think you can break out that K3 for one of those days that weekend?


----------



## jloyd01

Thanks Mitch.


----------



## amtceo

*Maybe...*

Nick,

I might be able to make it Saturday. I'll see if I can get the K3 checked out and ready to go by next weekend. That is if I don't sell it first.

Later
Phil


----------



## BluesFan

Don't do it Phil! If you can't beat'em, join 'em. Missouri (and neighboring states) are off-road racing r/c states. I agree that on-road racing is awesome. I had a blast doing it HT and at the HPI challenge a couple of years back. I can never choose which one I like better, but this state we live in forces in the direction of mostly off-road. I don't think I'd be able to handle you not coming out to some off-road races this year.


----------



## confused

Hallsville has water!!! We changed the track layout just a tad and watered the track like crazy. We are getting it tamped on monday night and watered again. We will be racing on wed. night.


----------



## tfrahm

Jesse -- Did you ever sell that $40 XXX-S?


----------



## confused

yea tom its been gone


----------



## MK Race

Are they still racing in Columbia on the carpet? Next Sunday?


----------



## confused

*Race*

I think so but not sure Go to Columbiathunder.com for more info on it Thanks Jesse


----------



## tfrahm

Mike -- YEP! Kinda light turnouts at times... 12th scale onroad missed last week, 3-4 regular oval racers, 5-10 sedan onroad guys, 4-5 truck/buggy racers, etc... But we are still racing...

I've been taking my 4-cell stock chassis and my 4-cell 19t chassis and racing whichever shows up (some of the guys wanted to give 19t a try to see if the extra speed would help them learn about setups and to get used to the speeds they saw at Chill).... 

I also take my 12th scale onroad and my Sedan "just in case", but I never run more that a couple of classes -- tried running 3 in one day -- big mistake... (Something about a one armed paperhanger...?)


----------



## MK Race

Thanks. I'd like to make it back before the end of the season. Pontoon's last race is next Wednesday night and thinking about coming over to race next Sunday.


----------



## confused

Rewatered the track tonight ready for tamping monday night and racing under the lights wendsday night hope to se a good turnout the track should be awesome tracktion


----------



## JPhillippe

I am In Can't wait every one get ready it is going to be FUN


----------



## jake86

Tom,


I will get back to you later about hotels and how to get to the track.


----------



## ITTony

Great, the only week night this month I'm working late...maybe next week. I can't wait to get back to the largest RC track in Hallsville!


----------



## BrentP

jake86 said:


> Tom,
> 
> 
> I will get back to you later about hotels and how to get to the track.


Hey Tom (& everyone else that might be interested), I've created a new page on our website with directions & hotel info for the track. If something doesn't make since, please let me know.

http://www.geocities.com/s_roc_racing/directions.htm

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires, SROC Racing


----------



## tfrahm

Brent and/or Jason -- What is the lap length you use for gearing on the SROC track?


----------



## jake86

tfrahm said:


> Brent and/or Jason -- What is the lap length you use for gearing on the SROC track?


Sorry Tom I forgot to put that in my pm. About 127' to 130' run line. Gearing around 1.95 epic, 2.10 monster.


----------



## RCTRAXER

Hallsville Track Report!

The track is in the best shape that I have ever seen it, especially right after a re-build. This is the first time that we have rebuilt the track that I am going to say the track will not be loose, like it usually is. It packed down better than I have ever seen it. The dirt looks like the Chillicothe track. I think Taper pins, Holeshots, X-2000's or that type of tire will be the tire of choice for tomorrow night, "Under the Lights On Top of the Dirt" in downtown Hallsville. 

We are also planning on running this Saturday night, however it may be the last Saturday night for a while, because the outdoor season is upon us.

Hope to see everyone there, for a chance at the new track records. We certainly don't want Jesse stealing them all.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

I am not going to be able to race tonight cause I have to work late, but I will be up there to get my parts from Bo and to get to hang out at the hallsville track again. See eveyone tonight.

Dustin


----------



## JPhillippe

Work What is That? You have to have prioritys!!! I am in for tonight so see every one there.......
Jared


----------



## JPhillippe

Track Was great last night. Layout is very fun to drive it flows nice. THANKS TO ALL WHO PUT IN TIME TO GET IT THERE. Hope to see more people next week. They are racing on Sat. so anyone who can come up it is fun. 
Jared.


----------



## tfrahm

Great news! Thanks for the update Jared...

I hope to get back up there again for some Wednesday night racing... "Tax Season" has me kind of limited on my options right now...


----------



## Schmitty

Track is awesome, great racing wed. night I actually TQ'd and won the A! hooray for me LOL


----------



## Schmitty

Who is racing on 4/02 in hallsville?


----------



## confused

my self ,gary and brad i know is


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Who is on for racing under the light on wednsday night? I know I am.

Dustin


----------



## Schmitty

I should be there, a little scared of Jesse though!


----------



## confused

I shall be there . just watered the track tonight and will do the same tuesday night should be great racing


----------



## rc-addiction

Schmitty said:


> I should be there, a little scared of Jesse though!


Weenie!!


----------



## confused

rc-addiction said:


> Weenie!!


SPEAKING OF SANDERS LOL


----------



## Schmitty

ok I'm alot scared of Jesse


----------



## confused

Tom you out of dirt ???


----------



## Schmitty

he has a BK2 now


----------



## tfrahm

Not "OUT" -- still got the BK and the MF2... Just limited race time... Once we get through Tax Season at work and home and we get adjusted to the new management at work (political appointees have turned our entire agency upside down and sideways), I hope to start racing some dirt on Wednesday nights...


----------



## BluesFan

Someone's gonna have to take some pictures of the new track layout at Hallsville. I hear many good things, but unfortunately I won't be able to see it until next winter . Hey Mitch, you have that X-Ray XB8 now right? When will you get a chance to come out and race it?


----------



## JPhillippe

Another Good night of racing track was nice had alot of fun. anyone who has not been up yet the track is a perfect layout clockwise or counter clockwise and smooth I can't remimber when that track was so smooth.
see everyone later


----------



## RCTRAXER

Jared is right, we had some really good racing last night. Jared set a new Buggy track record in the B main, racing against Dustin, David and Tony. In the A main Jesse won and reset the track record again. Kyle Craig made the A main, along with Jesse , Brad and Jared, who bumped up. Jared ended up coming in second to Jesse. In Truck Gary, Brad and Austin raced hard with Gary taking the win and setting a new track record in the process.

I can't remember the last time Dustin was in the B main, but he had some bad luck in it and popped off his front arm while in the lead by a commanding margin. LOL He now thinks that electric and gas racing have a lot in common...You have to finish both to win. Just kidding Dustin, hope you get your buggy fixed, because I know it won't be long before you are back at the front of the pack.


----------



## BluesFan

Gary, when are you coming out to break in that new AD2?


----------



## confused

Is anyone wanting to race saturday night ??


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

If I can get the parts for my buggy and if I dont have to work I will be up there. Gary does Bo have that front hing pin brace up there. If possible I would like the aluminum one but if he just has plastic its all good.

Dustin


----------



## RCTRAXER

I think Brad is thinking about coming up with his boys, at least he was on Wednesday night. I am planning on coming up also, so if Jesse comes up we may have enough to race.


----------



## confused

you know me IM THERE


----------



## confused

Track has been lightly watered this morning ,should be great traction for some track record breaking tonight , see everyone under the lights


----------



## RCTRAXER

Great racing last night, and Jesse was right, there was a new track record set again last night. The surprizing thing is that we ran backwards, and still ran faster. The traction was great, the track is still super smooth and loads of fun, no matter which way we run. 

There were 6 racers in the Buggy class, Dustin finally got used to his B4 and was the TQ, followed by Gary, Brad, Jesse, David, and Kyle. In the A Dustin found a pipe letting Gary have the lead, Brad and Jesse made a good mid race run to catch Gary but close hard racing took it's toll on them. Gary took the win setting a new track record, knocking 7 seconds off the old one.

The sportsman drivers, Austin and Andrew, both kept improving as they got used to the track and their vehicles. It won't be long before they are moving up. 

The tire choice keeps changing it seems, with Square Fuzzies and even Super Squares working great. I think we could have ran slicks or BK bars last night, but I couldn't talk anyone in to trying them. LOL


----------



## confused

I tried to give you one BK bar but for some reason you didnt take it.


----------



## BluesFan

Anyone interested in running at Novelty for the 2005 season opener next weekend? I'm thinking about running up there on Sat. april 16th.


----------



## b.peter

hey ron got something for you.


bo


----------



## JPhillippe

I traded for a new buggy if any one can guess who I traded I will give you a pat on the back. Looking foward to Trying for that track record I bet it will be hard.
See everyone On wensday.

On another note: I went to Moberly And saw Carl Edwards Run It was neat to see, he did better than he did on Sundays race but still not vary good I think He came in 7th place. he did hit the wall about 4 times but not to much damage. His Brother Kenny Edwards ran in the Front Wheel drive class and won the heat and third (?) in the main event with a close wreck right in front of him he almost got into. I also got a hat signed by Carl So hope it will be worth something someday after he wins the NNC.
Jared


----------



## confused

Ihave a guess but im gonna save it LOL , track is watered and looks good,garys special groove wont work this week ,everyone but him should have a good chance for a track record,TOM WHERE ARE YOU AT MAN,RON ,PHIL,MITCH,ROBERT. ANYONE ELSE .


----------



## artee

*wednesday night racing?*

Will the track be open tonight for racing?
-R


----------



## confused

*Racing on Wend. @ 7pm*

DOORS will be open @ 6:30 if not before so let's have some FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BluesFan

Hmmmmm... no answer to the Novelty opening day question.... Sunny and 70 degrees this Saturday is the forecast. Can't really ask for a better day than that! Is there anyone interested in going this Saturday? You can all still make Hallsville Saturday night from Rex's. Let's all go up for opening day!


----------



## JPhillippe

I am Charged and ready to Beat Jessie. Ha Ha. I hope you can make it Ryan track has been awsome.


----------



## RCTRAXER

Artee was on fire last night, it does my old heart good to see that there is at least one on roader that can run with the fast guys. Ryan set new track record and went a lap faster than anyone else has, so far. I bet Jesse, Dustin and Jared are glad that he doesn't have a buggy.

Jared ran his new buggy and was fast with it too, however no one in buggy even came close to setting a new track record, I guess the racer who set the record is just too fast for them. LOL


----------



## MK Race

Are they racing on the carpet this Sunday at CT?

Tom, you going to be there?


----------



## tfrahm

Mike... I sure HOPE to race at CT Sunday... It has been pretty frustrating lately, with low attendance... Some of it is just the nice weather, but also the club in Jeff City has started their dirt/nitro offroad season, and the Hallsville indoor offroad club finally got their water hooked up so their track is in good shape for the first time in months... Add in the offroad race in Novelty, MO this weekend, and you have a big unknown...

As I find out more, I'll post... I know Brad Hoehn was asking about oval on the CT rug too (he posted over on columbiathunder.com), so I'll try to update both places when/if I find out...

With only a couple more Sundays on the CT rug before the outdoor parking lot season of onroad starts (May 15 season opener/trophy race), I would seriously like to get in some race time while I can...

'Artee' -- Are you racing this weekend? Where?


----------



## tfrahm

Not looking good... 5 or 6 people total, only a couple of us with oval cars... Bummer -- last weekend on the rug, too...


----------



## artee

*racing 4/17*

Tom,
I'm will be at CT for 4 cell 19 turn oval. Will this be the last carpet race of the season in Columbia?
-R


----------



## tfrahm

The 'April Race Roster' sure looks like this is the final race date... They don't show track teardown until May 1, but this is the last Sunday they show "staffing" for....

At any rate -- SUNDAY WE RACE! I'm in for Sedan and 19t Oval.... :thumbsup:


----------



## go1d1e

Anyone going to try and run the DirtCity opener at the end of this month? (30thApril)

Track is going to be wild this year..


----------



## rcone4u2

Hey Guys whats up? This is Curt! I was wondering does anyone have a set of 40 series bowties they would want to sell? let me know I'm gonna race this coming weekend ,but need a set of tires! my roadrage tires wont work! lol!!!!! later
!!!


----------



## rcone4u2

just got me a new set of bowties, now I need a xxxt or t4 for wednesday night a hallsville! anyone got one? Mitch and I will be there ready to race..... were ready to see the new layout! call me a 573 353 1793 if anyone has a electric they want to sell!


later curt


----------



## BigA

*Xxxt*

Curt,

You should talk to Artee he has my old XXXT and it's for sale. You can call him at 446-1935, hope that helps both of us. 

Adam


----------



## confused

*Hallsville*

Hallsville is watered and ready for some racing action


----------



## rcone4u2

thanks, but I just bought a xxxt 2 rtr! I will see everyone under the lights in hallsville LOL!!! later!! :thumbsup:


----------



## confused

glad im running buggy with the hack master showing up  LOL


----------



## rcone4u2

your so funny! mitch will hack you for me!!!!!!!!!!!!hehehehehehehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPhillippe

I just thought I would Say To every one coming up tonight do not get close to the building where they dug for the water lines it is soft after rain if you don't beleve me ask Dustin and/or Tony!! ha ha
becareful and see you tonight. 
Jared


----------



## rcone4u2

we will make sure to park right on top of it! LOL .......... see everyone tonight!


----------



## amtceo

*Tonight*

I will be up there tonight with the B4....

Phil


----------



## JPhillippe

Great racing last night sure glad to see Mitch, Curt and Phillip Back on the dirt. Hope to see you a few more time on wensdays now that the carpet season is done.


----------



## amtceo

*New layout*

Just wanted to chime in and say that I love the new layout. I also agree that the track is smoother that I have ever seen it. I had a very good time. Hope to see everyone next Wed.

Later
Phil


----------



## rcone4u2

mitch and I plan to be there wednesday night............ :thumbsup:


----------



## jake86

Letting everyone know that there is going to be banked asphalt racing in Missouri. check this out it you are interested.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=110987

Jason Jackson


----------



## Schmitty

who's going to be in Hallsville Wed. night?


----------



## rcone4u2

mitch and I will be there!


----------



## JPhillippe

I will Be there.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Not me guys, I have to work tonight, sry.

Dustin


----------



## rcone4u2

what a looser! :freak:


----------



## amtceo

Jesse,


Call me if you interested in an 1/8 scale motor. I have listed my 1/8 scale stuff on Columbia Thunders Swap and Sell and on MaximumRC swap and sell but you have first choice at my RG if you want it.

Phil


----------



## rc-addiction

Phil do you have an Starter Box you wanna sell??
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Heard a lot of people are going out of town to race this weekend and not many are going to be racing at Jeff. on sunday, if you are please post b/c I do not want to make the drive down and no one be there. Post if possibe, thanks.

Dustin


----------



## go1d1e

xxxtmatt_fran said:


> Heard a lot of people are going out of town to race this weekend and not many are going to be racing at Jeff. on sunday, if you are please post b/c I do not want to make the drive down and no one be there. Post if possibe, thanks.
> 
> Dustin


Dustin. Alot of the southerners are headed to Lebanon, but it is a weekend event.. DirtCity is also having their opener on saturday..


----------



## confused

*APRIL 30Th Racing*

With all the rain some guys are wanting to race at hallsville saturday night i can open the track if enough are intrested ,please post if you are 
thanks


----------



## BluesFan

So far this morning, it looks to be sunny for both saturday and sunday. Well, I'll be in Columbia this weekend, but I just got the word from the ol' lady that we have things to do on Saturday. This leaves me only Sunday to race so it will either be Jeff. City or Troy for me this weekend.


----------



## amtceo

*Matt*

Matt,

I'm not selling my starter box sorry. Its too hard to find a good reliable one so I'm keeping it in case I get a 1/10 scale or something else I can use it with.

Later
Phil


----------



## rc-addiction

amtceo said:


> Matt,
> 
> I'm not selling my starter box sorry. Its too hard to find a good reliable one so I'm keeping it in case I get a 1/10 scale or something else I can use it with.
> 
> Later
> Phil


Thanks Phil


----------



## BluesFan

Hey guys, I was curious if anyone was interested in heading up to Novelty this coming weekend (May 7th)? I know St. Louis DB and Jefferson City will be closed this weekend for Mother's Day. I've also noticed that the weather forecast for the entire week is going to be great. Saturday is scheduled to be sunny and 78 degrees! Racing on Saturday also allows all of us to still give dear ol' mom some time on Sunday for Mother's day. I know there are also a few of you out there, myself included, that need some good practice time on Rex's track prior to the ROAR regionals. I think it would be a great day of racing if we can get a decently sized group headed there on the same day. Sooooo... anyone interested?


----------



## rc-addiction

I'll be there with me little Revo and in the way with my K-Car.


----------



## rcone4u2

who is gonna be in hallsville wednesday night? mitch and I plan to be there! please post so we know if it is worth driving up! Phil, Brad, jessie, dustin, gary LOL, jared, david? later


Curt


----------



## Schmitty

I plan on it

David


----------



## JPhillippe

I have plans to be there and don't see any reason not to be see every one later


----------



## amtceo

*Columbia Thunder Points Series*

Well, if anyone is interested in running the Columbia Thunder points series this year check out this thread.

http://p203.ezboard.com/fcolumbiathunderfrm12.showMessage?topicID=173.topic

Should be a lot of fun. The flier and entry form will be posted this week.
Phil


----------



## amtceo

*Hallsville*

Prolly won't make it up tomorrow night. My father-in-law is having a procedure done tomorrow so we will probably be up there.

Phil


----------



## BluesFan

Am I talking to myself when I post on this forum?! I can't remember the last time when someone acknowledged something I've written here!  Isn't anyone interested in heading up to Novelty sometime this season? It would be a nice change of pace this weekend.... If you are uninterested, a simple reply of "No thank you" or "Not in the mood" or "I've got another track to attend" would suffice. That way, I know what I've said has actually been read. Thank you.


----------



## rc-addiction

rc-addiction said:


> I'll be there with me little Revo and in the way with my K-Car.


That was directed at you Nick.


----------



## BluesFan

lol. thank you rc-addiction


----------



## amtceo

*This Weekend*

This Saturday is Columbia Thunders first practice race so I won't be able to go to Novelty. I would like to take a Saturday soon and make it up there before the Regional...

Phil


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Can't race tonight up at Hallsville or saterday anywhere, I have to do that W word again. I can race on sunday but no one is going to be so it sounds like I will be going without racing for 2 weeks again.

There that answers Curt's question and Nick's. 

Dustin


----------



## rgb24

Nick, I will be at Novelty on Sat., I will have my 777, XXX-T MF2, XXXBK2, XXX-4 G+, So just come on up and bring anyone you can get to come with you.

Rodney Banner


----------



## SuperXRAY

Dustin, I'll be at JC on Sunday as they ARE racing. I may not be able to stay for the mains, but I need to get my motor I bought for the XB8 running, so at least I can run the quals.

You can verify that on their forums!


----------



## BluesFan

Rod, good to hear it! I've gotten Rob and Ron Harrison so far... At least having three of us in 1/8 will be good. Just curious, how many people have been showing up to run 1/8? Dare I ask 1/10 gas truck? I'd bring the electrics, but I don't have any good stock equipment (motors/batts) and my one mod motor right now is broken.  Just gas for me for awhile.


----------



## rc-addiction

It's been 3 to 5 1/8th each weekend so far Nick. There have been no 1/10th gas trucks yet.
I'll have my K-Car but i will run in Sportsman with it if there is enough for a class.


----------



## rgb24

NIck, I am sure you and Robert can run gas truck together but there havn't been any others this year. You guys will have to take it easy on me in 1/8, I am new to this nitro thing. We have been running mod truck this year just in case you can find a motor.


----------



## big daddy brad

hey , ant of you ct home depot guys have any cs 27s mounted up that you can sell 
im gonna need a set if u all can help ....................thanx, brad


----------



## amtceo

*Tires*

Brad,

I have a set of used cs-27's and I know Ron does also. Ron also has some new sets he just bought that he might turn loose of...(you might have to pull them away from him but still might work)

I'm sure Tom has at least one set that he would be willing to part with.. Just show up and we'll find something...

Phil


----------



## big daddy brad

ill be there ....thanx, brad


----------



## amtceo

*Columbia Thunder Practice Day Tomorrow*

We will be starting the track setup about 9am at Home Depot tomorrow, probably be ready to race around noon. This will be the first time setting up the new layout so be patient. Will be race format, free and hopefully fun. Hope to see a good turnout.

Phil


----------



## rcone4u2

whos gonna be at hallsville????????? mitch and I are planning on being there!!!please post so we know if it is worth driving up there!!!! later


----------



## JPhillippe

*Hallsville on Wensday*

I Have Plans to be there but am not 100% sure. I will Be in Kansas City All day for work. The Meating is schedualed to be out at 4:30pm. If I can get back and drop the people going with me off in time I will Be There. Racing starts at 8:30 Right. Ha Ha Ha. If i can be there by 7:30- 7:45 I will come up if it is later than that I will Call Jessie and see if yall' have started. Hope to See A good turn out. Weather has been nice for a couple of weeks so maby Dad (Gary) will show up again. :lol: 

Jared


----------



## rcone4u2

well the turn outs are sucking at hallsville! were has all the racers gone everyone has the excuse I had to work all day!!!!!!!!!!! well who dont! lol the track is better than ever here before too long there wont be a track !!!! then that will really suck because eveyone is gonna have to drive to BFE to race! well just wanted to vent!!!! if anyone plans on racing next week please post!!!! later!!!!!


----------



## Schmitty

Mitch, call Jesse I need to talk to you about that flywheel.
David


----------



## SuperXRAY

David,

You called me and I'm waiting! hahha

Mitch


----------



## Schmitty

flywheel worked great thanks again Mitch.


----------



## FroBoy

Hey guys, this is your roar region director Alex Sturgeon. Rex is doing a lot of work to make the Fuel regionals great this year, so do what you can to attend the race. I'll be there racing mt GT and MBX-5. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperXRAY

I hope to be there with the XB8 and NT, just have to see how things go. Was great to hear about the position, Alex (R8 Director)...congrats.

David, no problem. Like I said I just had it laying around, used it for that one race at JC a few weeks ago, but that's it.

For all those attending the CT Trophy Race this weekend, trophies will be arriving at my house today, so if you have enough cash, you MIGHT be able to pick one up!  J/K


----------



## amtceo

*Novelty*

I'm hoping to be there with my NT and my K3 (if I still have it then). Should be fun. Rex always puts on a great race.

Phil


----------



## tfrahm

FYI... 

I just got an email that Novelty is RAINED OUT for this weekend...


----------



## go1d1e

Hey guys.. I`m trying to make space in the pitbox.. Selling off some spare 8th scale tires if anyone is interested...

http://www.missouri.edu/~smithrg/rich/tires/sale.htm
Click for pics and prices. Prices range from 25$ a set to 40$


----------



## BluesFan

Hey guys, Dirt Burners just rebuilt the track today. It's back to same old same old with their slightly more difficult type of tracks, but it looks to be lots of fun. I got some run time in on it tonight, and it is a very tight technical course! Here are a few pics:

http://www.columbiathunder.org/nick/dbtrack2005_1.jpg
http://www.columbiathunder.org/nick/dbtrack2005_2.jpg
http://www.columbiathunder.org/nick/dbtrack2005_3.jpg

Here are a few vids of Matt Gosch and I getting a feel for the new track. The first is of me trying to figure out the new layout, and the second two are of us getting in some hot laps. You'll have to excuse some of the audio for sounding ridiculous as I argued constantly with one of my friends trying to figure out how to run my camera. I didn't know what was recorded and what wasn't until I got home tonight. :tongue: 

http://www.columbiathunder.org/nick/dbtrack2005_vid1.mov
http://www.columbiathunder.org/nick/dbtrack2005_vid2.mov
http://www.columbiathunder.org/nick/dbtrack2005_vid3.mov

Your best bet is to right click the links and choose 'save as', then save it to your computer. The files are pretty big.


----------



## rcone4u2

who is racing on wed night at hallsville???? please let us know!!!


Curt


----------



## eddieb

*Columbia Thunder is off and running*

Had the trophy race yesterday and all went great we had some nice clean racing out there with no disputes. Great sportsmanship was shown by all and we look forward to a great year of racing. Thanks to all who came and thanks to all who made this event possiable.


----------



## BigA

*Summer racing*

Nick,

I'm getting my GT ready for some "Dirt Burning" this season. I don't have weekends off until June, then I might go racing one of those weekends. I'll tell you what I decide when we get a bit closer. It would be great to race when you are there so I have a pit man! :thumbsup: 

CT Crew -

The Columbia Thunder track looks like fun. I'm getting my NTC3 ready to go, it's close but the motor needs some work. Do you think the CS27 will be the hot tire in a month? My only run on the track was this past Saturday... 

Tom Frahm - 
Are you bidding on CS-27 on e-bay? I was looking at a used set and was bidding on them, until I noticed the "rctrax-tom" ebay current high bidder name. 

Big A


----------



## tfrahm

Adam -- CS-27's should be fine... Ryan and I were on CS-22's yesterday in Mod Sedan, but that was because the track temps were in the 60-63 degree range, and the 27's wouldn't "hook up"... A week ago, when the temps were a bit warmer (70+), I ran 27's and there were fine...

That is my eBay ID -- I tend to watch for CS-27's there from time to time because the local guys keep wanting to know if I have tires for sale (can't find them locally). New "premounts" are very hard to find, and expensive when you do -- my last new set cost me $40 (last year they were $31-34)... Of course, that's still cheaper than the Sorex 32R's I run in the hottest part of the summer, so...?

If you are needing tires, I won't bid any higher on that 3-set group (I only bid around $25 or so on the 3 full sets)...


----------



## BigA

*Tires*

I found the tires at Sheldon for the cheaper price ($31.99-34.99). If you need a new set this may be the way to go. I'm going to hold off on bidding against you on those CS-27. Maybe I'll just pick up a set from you at CT some time...

http://www.sheldonshobbies.com/listing/tkf.html

Big A


----------



## Schmitty

I will not be in Hallsville wed. (I hate my car....lol) but me jesse kyle and dustin are going to Novelty this sat. so anyone interested in going?


----------



## rc-addiction

This weekend is a point series race at Novelty so i will definately be there!!


----------



## amtceo

*Novelty*

Ron, Nick, Robert and I were thinking of going to Novelty this saturday, but then we remembered that this Saturday is the BBQ in Jeff City for Bo and Denise. We have decided to all go the next Saturday (5/28/05). I'm trying to get some more Columbia Thunder and MMRCC people to go also.

Phil


----------



## rc-addiction

Bring all you can Phil, everyone is welcome at Novelty!! :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Rich I will take the Vegas and mugshots. Call me at 573-424-4661
I will take them ASAP. Call ASAP!!!!

Dustin


----------



## go1d1e

Dustin, I`ll be in columbia at work on friday evening.. we can meet up before then if you like? I`ll call you before then.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Rich, call me about meating on Friday ASAP because I will be leaving on friday and I want to see if we can meat somewhere soon enough before I leave that evening.
Call me Rich,

Dustin


----------



## amtceo

*Columbia Thunder Points Series Starts Tomorrow*

Just a reminder, the first Columbia Thunder Points Series race is tomorrow at Home Depot. Now is the perfect time to pick up some points. Here is the link to the rules and some discussion on the points series.

http://p203.ezboard.com/fcolumbiathunderfrm12.showMessage?topicID=173.topic

Thanks
Phil


----------



## Matt Bayless

Tom you guys running any carpet up there?Day and time. 

Matt Bayless
Lightspeed products
Raptormoorsports


----------



## tfrahm

Matt -- the carpet went away when they started the outdoor "parking lot" season at Home Depot... Just sedans, trucks, and buggies on the concrete onroad for the summer...

You guys are still burning up the rug, right?


----------



## Matt Bayless

Carpet racing is still alive and well in springfield MO.Hope to see you guys soon.

Matt Bayless
Lightspeed product
Raptor motorsports


----------



## rcone4u2

who is gonna be at hallsville wednesday????????????? let us know !


Curt :thumbsup:


----------



## JPhillippe

I have A meeting for work tonight at 7:00 so I know that I will not be there. I hope to gat back in the grove of racing next week. hard to say though We have sold our house and we are building one so I have to get all my stuff packed and in storage untill oct or so but RC is not going to be packed up.


----------



## BluesFan

Jared, you should head up to Novelty on Saturday this weekend. There is a large group of us heading up there.


----------



## BigA

*Saturday*

Nick,

What are you going to run at Novelty? I could possibly get my GT ready to go if some of you want to run gas truck. 

Adam


----------



## BluesFan

Adam, I'm positive gas truck will be in order for this weekend. For sure, there will me Ron, Robert, Phil, and I running in gas truck. Other possibilities would include Brad Cunningham and Rex. I'm not sure who else is planning to come up, but It should be a fun class this weekend. I'll also run my 1/8 buggy. Hopefully now it won't rain on saturday.

P.S. Hopefully you'll get a pitman this weekend that can turn on your GT before starting the engine and letting it idle away. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperXRAY

I'm headed up there tomorrow for some practice and stay the night. Gas truck and 1/8.


----------



## BigA

*Novelty*

Nick and Mitch, 

I'm working on my RC10GT right now.  This is "OLD SCHOOL" - I can't wait...

Adam


----------



## BluesFan

Weather is looking good for this weekend! Great to hear you'll be making it up there as well Mitch. It's about time we all finally had a matching schedule and could make it to the same place at the same time again. Ron, looks like you'll be running a new body for your LSP this weekend. Hope you like it.


----------



## Schmitty

I am going to St. Louis to race with Nick H. on 06/04, any one interested in going?


----------



## amtceo

*Saturday*

I think there will also be some Dirt City guys there and some people from Sedalia. Should be a good turnout.

Phil


----------



## Schmitty

In St.L ?


----------



## go1d1e

go1d1e said:


> Hey guys.. I`m trying to make space in the pitbox.. Selling off some spare 8th scale tires if anyone is interested...
> 
> http://www.missouri.edu/~smithrg/rich/tires/sale.htm
> Click for pics and prices. Prices range from 25$ a set to 40$


 
Going cheap on ebay.... 

ends within a day, and nothing is over 15 bucks yet.. some are still at 99c NO RESERVE! 

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZbigsmithracing


----------



## tfrahm

ZOIKS! Looks like a time-warp hit the Columbia Thunder web site's forums... When I go to the forum, the first page looks OK (the index of forums), but when I go to the Club forum itself, all the posts are around a year old -- like the database got restored to a one year old backup or something...???

Anyone else seeing this...?


----------



## BigA

Tom, 

I checked and see everything is from 2004...

Adam


----------



## go1d1e

EZ Board hack attack.. www.showmerc.com was also messed with.


----------



## SuperXRAY

So far, there is nothing we can do about this. It affected the entire ezboard population and they don't seem to concerned about the data loss. Sad deal...we pay money for the forums and the forum company cares little about it, but that's business, isn't it?

We should be moving to our own hosted forums, but I don't have the timeline.


----------



## BluesFan

never liked the EZ board format anyways.


----------



## tfrahm

It's even worse now... The forum has ads in the headings, and it keeps trying to throw pop-ups all over the place... Not a comforting thing on a site that's been hacked -- those pop-ups could be trojans, etc...


----------



## JPhillippe

Anybody planing on going racing tonight. I am moved and can get out tonight if anyone wants to go I talked to dad he said he would go also. let me know


----------



## JPhillippe

Just talked to Brad C. He and the boys are coming up tonight Dustin where you at? Jessie you coming out?


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Man it was great to race at Hallsville again, it was fun again. What are the chances of me hitting Jesse's track record time exactly. That was crazy. I also had fun driving both of Gary's trucks, now I now what it is like to go fast. LOL
Lets keep doing this every Wed. I can be there every Wed. as long as I dont have to work. 

Dustin


----------



## big daddy brad

*o fallon mo on road racing*

there is a racing at auto zone at hi way k and n in o fallon mo on sundays 
go to on road racing on the forums and find missouir on road site or e-mail me 
for directions.............brad :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

So boys, are we racing on Wednsday night again??? I now that Jesse, Kyle, and I are in for racing. Post if your going!!!

Dustin


----------



## JPhillippe

*Onroad????*

OFF ROAD RULES!!! I am In for wensday unless I am told other wise.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Gary are you in for some MORE racing under the lights for the second week in a row. LOL I now Brad is going to come as long as baseball gets rained out. Everyone pray for rain. LOL See everyone on wednsday.

Dustin


----------



## JPhillippe

I talked to Dad last night he is planing on coming up.


----------



## JPhillippe

sorry couldn't make it last night wife got in a wreak with kids in the car nothing bad but thought i should stay to be sure they where ok. hope to be there next week


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Man lots of good gas racing at Hallsville last night. LST does great around the track. Come on guys, lets race. Gary and Jesse said if no one keeps comming out the track will be closing down soon. We cant afford to keep watering the track and not be able to afford it. 

Dustin


----------



## BigA

*Congratulations to Ron Harrison and Brad Cunningham*

After this weekend it will be hard to get Ron Harrison and Brad Cunningham hats. They are ROAR Region 8 Unlimited and Production Monster Class champs! I've got a bunch of pictures if anyone wants something sent to them, just email me.  

To all the others who attended it was a great race and I know I had a lot 
of fun! 

Big A


----------



## BluesFan

xxxtmatt_fran said:


> We cant afford to keep watering the track and not be able to afford it.
> 
> Dustin


Anyone out there speak "Dustin" talk? I'd like a translation here.  

I'll have to agree with Adam. Not only was it possibly the greatest, most fun race I've ever been to, but also I think it will be difficult to come by some Brad and Ron hats. I know mine are on back order already! Seriously though guys, I really have to give some props to the winners. You guys ran some great races. For all that don't know, Brad C. had to run 90 minutes straight for his two mains since they were run back to back! Speaking of which, Brad came away with 2nd in Gas truck and Adam was right behind him in 3rd! Amazing runs for those two considering how difficult it is to keep those fragile trucks in one piece for 45 minutes straight let alone consistently run good laps.... I know that all too well when mine broke in the 7th minute  . 

Adam, do you have all of your pictures uploaded on the internet somewhere? I definitely want to see all of the pictures you took this weekend. I've got a few pictures from the race as well. I'll upload them sometime this week when I get my cameras installed on my computer. BTW, I really like the final pic there that you uploaded Adam.


----------



## Robmaxx

Looks like I was the only one running Knuckles in that race.


----------



## BigA

*Pics*

Nick, 

I don't have a website to post pics to right now. However, I'm going to try to get something together soon. 

You are correct about the trucks being fragile. I think at one time during the A-main only 5 of the 10 trucks were on the track. 

Rob, 

I sent you 35 pics from the race.

Adam


----------



## go1d1e

If you need a place to host them, let me know.


----------



## BluesFan

Rich, where have you been? Haven't seen you around any tracks as of late, then I noticed that dirtcity had been shut down...
I can send you my pictures (they aren't much) so that all may see.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

I do not now if I will be able to race this Wednsday night guys, one of my good friends died in a car wreck yesterday so I do not now if I will be there or not. I will try. 

Dustin


----------



## go1d1e

BluesFan said:


> Rich, where have you been? Haven't seen you around any tracks as of late, then I noticed that dirtcity had been shut down...
> I can send you my pictures (they aren't much) so that all may see.


Busy busy busy..


[email protected]

Interesting to go through the results..


----------



## BluesFan

go1d1e said:


> Busy busy busy..
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Interesting to go through the results..


I'm assuming you mean the race results from the regionals? Which do you find interesting?  I'll email you my pics once I get them on my computer at home.


----------



## JPhillippe

I think you should be able to make racing dustin the Funeral is on Thursday not wensday and visition is wed after noon like 2:00 or something. I am planing on going as long as my wife makes it home with the car in one peice.


----------



## JPhillippe

I was Wrong The Visition is tonight at 6pm and the funeral is tomarow at 2:00. She wants me to go with her tonight but I don't no for sure if I will


----------



## JPhillippe

well DAD said he was going out with MOM tonight something about being married 26 years today thinks he should be with her. I will assume no racing tonight with dustin and I going to Visitaion and dad not coming


----------



## amtceo

*Regionals*

I had a great time at the regionals also. I wish we could have got my truck fixed for at least one qualifier, maybe I wouldn't have been so slow in the mains! LOL! I did hve fun for my first race in gas truck. Hopefully I'll do better next time.

Mitch, how is that sunburn? I hope it doesn't hurt too much, you were red as a lobster!

Phil


----------



## BigA

*Pics*

Rich and Rob, 

I've sent out pictures to both of you. 

Adam


----------



## go1d1e

http://www.downloads.dirtcity.com/pictures/tracks/novelty/novelty%20regional%2005.htm


Adams Pictures.


----------



## rcone4u2

Hey guys is anyone interested in any of my rc stuff? I'm selling everything for right now! I might get back into it this winter..... all of it is going!!! let me know if anyone is interested my # is 573-353-1793 or email [email protected] !!!!! later 


Curt


----------



## amtceo

*Mitch*

Mitch,

I think this is the part number for the pully for the diff. I found this on fastlanes website.

305051 DIFF PULLEY 32T WITH LABYRINTH DUST COVERS $11.25

Phil


----------



## SuperXRAY

Yeah, found it already, but thanks Phil...I'll probably stop up there on my way back from the Mugen Wednesday practice.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Tom,
What tooth of pinion would you run on a xxxs with a p2k pro motor. I have the yellow sper gear on it, what tooth would you say for running up at home depot?
Bought a xxxs cheap, wanted something new to play with.

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

Dustin -- for a copper can P2K and 88 tooth spur, I'd say start out around a 30t pinion and gear up/down from there... That should put you within one tooth or so +/-...

Black can P2K2's are another tooth down from that... (say around a 29t)


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Thanks Tom, I would have never bet on a 30 tooth but I will get one, Always trust Big Tom. 

Thanks,
Dustin


----------



## amtceo

*Gearing*

When I had my XXX-S I was running 88/28 and seemed to work very well. I would go with what Tom says though because he kicked my butt last weekend, you should always listen to the faster guy!.... Good luck Dustin.

Phil


----------



## BluesFan

Hey everyone, last night racing on the Kyosho track was awesome!  I think this year's race will be a lot of fun. The track doesn't seem to be as difficult as last year's, but it is still difficult and technical. All areas are managable with a gas truck, but I still expect to break it at least a few times. The track has a lot of big air! For the most part, I'd say set your cars up for bottom end power, but that's not to say there aren't some very fast parts. The straight is the full length of the track and the corner is banked inwards (towards the driver's stand) so you can keep most of your speed going into the first turn. It is definitely cool to see the cars get up to full speed for a few seconds heading down the straight. I've got a few pictures of the new track, but I won't have internet access at my home until tomorrow night. I'll post them up tomorrow. If someone wants to see them now, I can email them from my work, but you'll have to catch me before I leave here today.


----------



## BluesFan

actually, someone on the Sgrid has already posted them for me.  Take a look in the Kyosho challenge thread.


----------



## airbourne TC3

*sunday,sunday,sunday*

Is there a CT race at HD sunday? Who is planning on being sober enough to run? I think Mike and I will be there. Don't know how sober. Please post and let us all know.


----------



## amtceo

*CT Racing This Sunday*

There should be a good turnout this weekend at Columbia Thunder. It is a points series race so most of the regulars will be there. Hope to see you there...

Phil


----------



## airbourne TC3

*sunday*

Oh good. Thanks phil. Tim


----------



## tfrahm

I agree with Phil -- should be a good turnout at CT/HD Sunday... The weather is looking nice, too... :thumbsup: 

Now about those birds...


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Since Jeff is not racing this weekend I will be there with the new xxxs to have a little FUN with you guys and catch up with Tom on all the fast speed tricks about the xxxs cause I will need them. LOL See everyone on Sunday.

Dustin


----------



## BigA

*Robert Harrison is qualified 5th at the Mugen race*

If anyone wants to see how Robert Harrison is doing at the Mugen race follow the link below. It looks like he is only 2 positions away from Jared Tebo in 1/10 Gas Truck! If you have not looked at Steve Hale's track in awhile go to the Real Raceway site, it's amazing...

http://www.real-rc.com/2005_mugen_tk_qual_results.htm

Adam


----------



## go1d1e

Pic from http://www.real-rc.com/IMG_1808.jpg


----------



## 2rcracers

Way to go Rob. Good Luck!!!!!! and Congrats


----------



## SuperXRAY

Hey Dustin,

Do you need a ride up to STL this weekend? I have no idea where Nick lives, but I figure we could save some gas by car pooling!

I'm going up Thursday for practice and probably coming back, then going back early friday morning. I don't know yet...

PM me and I'll leave you my number.
Mitch


----------



## tfrahm

FYI...

The new Columbia Thunder 'TEST' website with the initial TEST version of their new forum at:

http://test.columbiathunder.org


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Mitch I was going to ride up with Ron and Robert but you do not have anyone to ride up with I will ride with you so you have some company. Give me your # and I will call you tomarrow (wednsday) to sort everything out. Or just go ahead and call me anytime tomarrow at 424-4661, I will have it with me all day.

Dustin


----------



## confused

dustin can you ever make your mind up ,changed again


----------



## BluesFan

Mitch, that's my fault. I should have left you my address and number when I was still in KC last weekend (let alone tell you the plans for this weekend :drunk: ). I'll meet you guys up at the track after I get off work on Thursday (I'll be there around 4:30PM), and then we'll all drive back to my house after you guys are done practicing. No need to head back to Columbia Thursday night. I won't bother practicing tomorrow night since I've already run two races on it and I'll be practicing again today since I have to put in my *Bleep!* back up engine! <-- more to come on that situation here in a second. Anyways, I'll be sending my phone numbers and address to you in a PM. If you put my address in Yahoo maps, the directions will work out perfectly in case you ever get lost or another situation arises and you have to get back to my place without me going with you. 

OK, on to my next problem. Adam, I hope you are reading this. Just when I have been praising O.S. for making the best engine I've ever run in my buggy, a large problem arises right before the big K-race (would a large problem ever occur before anything but a big race?). My V-spec, after only 1 gallon through it, blew out its bearings!  I'm not sure if it is rear or front, but I can no longer run it for this race unless I pay the ridiculous amount for those bearings. I'm still unsure if I want to try and get one of the local pros here that can change these out for me or run one of my back up engines that don't run nearly as well as this V-spec. Adam, is O.S. having problems with this engine and the bearings? I know the instructions say that the engine doesn't come with a warranty, but I was still curious if I could send it in anyway to get fixed. I would hope I wouldn't have to pay considering it is a brand new engine used under normal conditions. I really hope that none of the other internal parts are damaged too bad considering that I found metal flakes on the inside of the crank case from the blown out bearings. Either way, even if O.S. fixes my engine, it won't be in time for the Kyosho race.


----------



## SuperXRAY

Nevermind my PM, Nick...didn't read your post first! As far as your engine, you're not the only one I've heard the bearing problems from. They've all said it was the front, so you might be an exception. I've got a bearing puller, BTW, if you happen to find some bearings. I've actually got an old motor with good bearings in it! Not sure about the size though...

I won't be here most of the day, Dustin, so I'll call you this evening.

Ron/Robert, don't forget my wheel bearings, please!


----------



## BluesFan

Mitch, that would be great news if it were the front and not the rear. The front bearing is 20$, but the rear is 90$!!! I have noticed since day one that my front bearing leaks. Ken Schuler tells me the front bearing is probably bad if it leaks, but if the engine is making a loud screeching noise, then it is more than likely the rear. Hmmmmmm... both situations are occuring. Looks like both my bearings are bad?  Is there a way to figure out what bearing is bad and if there is a good one, which one it is (outside the obvious bearing explosion, but neither 'looked' bad once I took the engine apart)? We'll definitely work with a bearing puller Thursday night. Here are the dimensions of the bearings in case you do have spares of the correct size: 
Front: ID=7mm OD=19mm
Rear: ID=14mm OD=25mm

So far, I've heard only RB Concepts make bearings of the same size? I don't know...


----------



## BigA

Nick, 

I will try to get you replacement bearings before the race. Have you checked the piston and liner? If the front bearing is leaking it's most likely bad and if the rear feels gritty it could be bad too. I work today at 2pm, you can call in and ask for me at 1-217-398-8970 select option 5 and ask for me. 
However, if you read this before 1:30 give me a call at my apartment 1-217-398-2690.

Adam


----------



## BluesFan

Adam, you are a lifesaver! Seriously, I really appreciate the help. Piston and Liner are somewhat questionable. There were definitely small metal flakes on the top of the piston when I removed the engine head and there were definitely some scratches on the piston, but compression so far doesn't seem to be affected. I cannot push the piston through the top of the sleeve. In fact, the piston is stopped roughly a couple of mm from the top... very normal wear for an engine at this point. I did however notice a very large drop in performance after my last qualifier last night when I decided to take a look at the engine. It was making an awful noise (obviously due to the blown bearing/s) and I'm not sure if it was the blown bearings that caused the large drop in performance or if it was the scratches on the piston. My guess at this point is the performance was mostly affected by the bearings considering that the idle was perfect and it ran very predictably.... as well as it could with bad bearings. I'll give you call today as soon as I can.


----------



## go1d1e

Nick.. I know its leaving it late, but reading on the grid at some of the people attending, there are alot of big engine names. Notably the biggest one I saw was JB from OS Rocket. If anyone can fix it, he can. I would guess he will have all the spares you will need too.


----------



## rgb24

Nick, It is probably your rear bearing, Just get you some bocca bearings from amainhobbies.com, the rear is 14 x 25.4 x 6 mm and is $23.99 and the front is 7 x 19 x 6 mm and is $14.99. Just look under bocca and the bearings have v-spec in the description. Later, Rodney


----------



## BluesFan

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Adam has however solved the problem.  

So when are you guys getting into town for this race? (Rich and Rod)  

Rich, I did notice last night that John Bohland from O.S. Rocket was there. I've got a few sleeves he can pinch for me while he's in town. hopefully whatever he uses to pinch the sleeves is portable.


----------



## go1d1e

I may come by on sunday afternoon to watch you hit the A main right Nick? Going to go car shopping that day maybe.

As for JB, I thought he used some sort of CNC machine to do it.. or CNC controlled? I don`t know. Just be sure to get the LIGHT pinch!


----------



## BigA

*engine*

Nick,

Your package should arrive tomorrow. 

Adam


----------



## dust

[edit] Please read our rules on posting "visit my web site" type messages. Thanks


----------



## BluesFan

Adam comes through in the clutch!  I rushed home during truck qualifying today and sure enough, there was a nice shiny package sitting on my doorstep waiting for me when I walked up. I didn't even miss one of my qualifiers. Looks like I'll have my V-spec up and running for Saturday's Buggy qualifiers. 

Rich, I wish. To this day, I'll never understand how people enjoy running blue groove. I think it is the slickest condition to run in. No tire ever works well for me, and I'm constantly out of control. I thought I'd have a handle on it this year after running so well at the regionals up at Novelty, but for some reason, that dry grooved track felt a lot better than the groove here in St. Louis. Maybe because the track got more abbrasive in Novelty than DB? I don't know... I know Rex's track is clay and the st. louis track isn't. Either way, I still am very unsure what I'll do for my main on Sunday for gas truck. We'll see about 1/8. Oh, so far I'm in the Pro B main for truck (well, when I left I was ranked 16th overall... I figure that's B-main).  I probably won't bump unless for some miraculous reason I find a tire that works for me. Man, I'm already worn out and it's only Friday night. Still have two more days to go!


----------



## go1d1e

Nick.. if you have a good guess when the higher up mains will be on sunday, let me know! I will definately be in town, just don`t want to spend too much time in the sun/dust/crowds with the kid(s)


----------



## big daddy brad

hey is the track at ct hd gonna be powerwashed for tomarrows racing and if not how about next sun?.............thanx, brad


----------



## amtceo

*CT Power Washing*

Brad,
We are hoping to power wash the track next Saturday (7/16/05) and might also spray something on the pavement for traction. Possibly sugar water or soda water. Should be a very good turnout again next Sunday, probably at least an A and B mains in both Mod and Stock touring car.

later
Phil


----------



## SuperXRAY

Why hasn't DirtBurners posted results yet? There site is so completely out of date.


----------



## Trackman2

*Kyosho Challenge*

http://webpages.charter.net/mguebert/Kyosho%20Finals%20Results.htm


----------



## go1d1e

Congrats to everyone who raced.. Tim Mohr was up to 5th in the UMT Pro A main, but lost a clutchbell


----------



## big daddy brad

thanx phil i will most likly make the trip sun ................brad


----------



## big daddy brad

ron harrison i have found you a 1/12 car ........e-mail me at [email protected] 
....................brad hoehn


----------



## JPhillippe

ANY ONE GOING TO HALLSVILLE TONIGHT? I AM pLANING ON GOING UP.


----------



## Robmaxx

Brad, I've been trying to get ahold of you about the 1/12 car. Did you receive my e-mail?


----------



## big daddy brad

no i didnt. whats the track like at hd did it get washed and is the electric on again?
thanx, ................brad


----------



## tfrahm

Brad -- For last Sunday, they used GALLONS of Simple Green and scrubbed the track (with brooms) THEN they power washed it... It was SUPER... Traction was so good, everyone was changing their setup!:thumbsup:

That was a huge job, and the crew can't do that very often, but the effects should last for a good while, especially with normal sweeping, etc. each weekend.

The electricity has been back on for the last couple of weeks, with no problems, so we have our fingers crossed on that one.

We were joking that our only problem now is with the breeze... With the area covered by the roof, we don't have to fight the Sun, but it seems like there is either no breeze at all, which makes it hot and stuffy/humid -- OR -- the wind kicks up, and blows "stuff" onto the track. (Last Sunday, during one main, a plastic bag blew across the track in the middle of the race! Didn't do any harm, but sure was a distraction..!) I guess I need to buy one of those big 48" fans they sell there at Home Depot -- but I'd need a separate trailer just for the fan!


----------



## amtceo

*CT Track Cleaning*

Brad, Tom,

I think we might ask for volunteers to help out and try to do this more often. Certainly not every week but maybe 1 or 2 more times this summer. We might just power wash between times also. We really haven't decided yet but scrubbing and washing was a lot of work so the fewer the better. The traction was amazing though. We went from running 22 laps in mod to running 23's and Ryan ran one 24 lap run. I ran a 23 and got 3rd place...LOL! This has been some awesome racing. I won't be there this weekend but I should be there for the next points race. (Think I'll have to skip the NEMO championships at Novelty because I can't afford to lose any more points.)

Later Guys
Phil Armstrong
Columbia Thunder Board Member


----------



## Robmaxx

*Hello*

Brad, Call my dad at (826-0340)

Mitch, if your going to CT this weekend could you bring your bearing puller?


----------



## SuperXRAY

I usually have it with me anyways...


----------



## JPhillippe

*Hallsville*

Wondering Who all was planing a trip to hallsville on Wensday. I am going to be there, Dad should be there.
I talked to CARL EDWARDS today he said as long as he doesn't get a call needing to be somewhere else he will come up to Race. He was at machens today and going to race at I-44 in lebenon tomarrow I think a Silver Crown Car. 
I now we have a lot of big track racers in this area but Hallsville might have a Big NAME racing wensday night. so let make a good showing and have some good racing with a Chance to Beat a NEXTEL CUP DRIVER. 

See Everyone On wensday Night!!
Jared


----------



## tfrahm

Jared -- keep us posted!

Jesse -- I went the wrong way on the Pro3 -- for an 87 spur, it would be a 30-31t pinion for a P2K2... Sorry


----------



## amtceo

*Hmmm.*

So much for Carls quiet night of rc racing....LOL! Lisa and I are going to Lebanon tonight with Ryan, Steve and the gang to watch Carl run with the World of Outlaws Late Model gang. I'm not sure if we'll make it up tomorrow or not, Wed is kinda hard for me to make it.

Phil


----------



## JPhillippe

Phil,

I am just trying to make sure we have enough people to race. I think Everyone who reads this Fourm and has Raced at Hallsville will give him a chance to relax and race. Not bother him with Signatures all night. I am sure if he comes we will talk NASCAR but I don't think there will be the people like last night a machens.
See If Ryan Can make it up to race on Wensday. Sure would be nice to give Carl some Compition that I don't think I can give him.

Jared


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Jared I am planning on trying to get up there but I will not be able to race. I will come up since I will be up there with my dad anyways. I will try and stop in for a while.

Dustin


----------



## amtceo

*Tonight*

I talked to Ryan but we probably won't be there. We didn't get back from the races until about 2:30am so I'm sure everyone will be sleeping early tonight.

Phil


----------



## JPhillippe

How Did Carl Do last night at the world of out laws? Was it a good race? Hope you all had fun 2:30am is early hope Ryan didn't have to work today.
Jared


----------



## tfrahm

Jared -- how is it looking for Hallsville tonight? If there is even a chance, I'll come up "just in case" (I won't do very well -- haven't run offroad for about 6 months), but I'll add to the car count...

On the other hand, if it's a sure "NO GO", you can save me a drive...


----------



## JPhillippe

Tom--
It is 100% go on racing tonight. Dad, Brad, Brad's 2 boys, Jessie, Possibly Kyle, and Myself are forsure going to be there. We have raced for two months with just us and it has been FUN. I am not sure on Carl he has my cell # but hasn't called to say anything yet. So I don't know. Might just have to show up to know for sure. We will be racing and you in the TWO classes you run would be alot of fun. hopefully you can make it.
Jared


----------



## amtceo

Jared-
I think we all had to go to work today. I know Phillip and I were up at 6:30. 
The races went well. Carl didn't win, but made it to the main event......I love Carl, but I didn't understand the provisional bump up. Everyone was happy that he made it in. They were pretty fast. We were rained out at lap 38, so I think Carl ending up in 15th place.
Not sure Jared but I thought Carl was doing something else tonight. Just have to wait and see. We might try to come up, no matter what Phillip says. lol

Lisa


----------



## JPhillippe

I Know he had a Poker run out at Jones power sports, but another guy I know that was going said he thought they would be done by 6:00pm so I don't know.
I hope to See you all up there. Would be nice to race with you again.


----------



## rc-addiction

So will Carl be there??


----------



## JPhillippe

Possble He will be there Know one knows for sure. Come out and race and we will all see.


----------



## amtceo

Jared

Yeah we don't know anything concrete, just that he had that run tonight. I'm sure he has mastered the art of multi-tasking. We will see tonight. 

Lisa


----------



## JPhillippe

Well We had a great time Racing. Although Carl did not show up we did have Great close racing in all the Clases. Thanks to everyone who came out last night hope to see more next week.
Jared


----------



## tfrahm

Last night at Hallsville:



Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- RACE RESULTS          07/27/05

QUALIFYING HEATS
Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   2 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     25  05:04.62    2    84  BL 00:09.16 137.09
  2   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      25  05:06.12    1    62  RD 00:11.21 136.42
  3   4 FRAHM       ,TOM       24  05:12.60    2     5  WH 00:11.48 128.25
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   2 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      25 05:13.55 XXX BK2
  2   1 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     24 05:01.53 Losi XXX
  3   3 FRAHM       ,TOM       23 05:01.59 XXX
 
 
QUALIFYING HEATS
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   4 CRAIG       ,JESSE     25  05:12.38    1    80  WH 00:07.02 133.69
  2   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      23  05:06.21    2     6  RD 00:11.58 125.47
  3   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       23  05:07.32    1     5  BL 00:09.26 125.02
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   2 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      24 05:07.60 RC10b4
  2   1 CRAIG       ,JESSE     24 05:07.89 
  3   3 FRAHM       ,TOM       23 05:11.02 XXXTMFE
 
 
QUALIFYING HEATS
Class: SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,AUSTIN    21  05:12.54    2     2  RD 00:12.26 112.24
  2   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,ANDREW    18  05:09.29    2     3  WH 00:13.18 97.22
 
A  MAIN- SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CUNNINGHAM  ,AUSTIN    21 05:13.59 
  2   2 CUNNINGHAM  ,ANDREW    17 05:11.35


----------



## big daddy brad

hey guys looks like im gonna try to make it up tomarrow , does anybody have a set of tires for sale half way cheap? , mine are gettin a little thin...........thanx, brad


----------



## BluesFan

Hey everyone, if you didn't already know this information, I thought I'd pass it along. This was written by Colton Kiefer today on the Dirt Burner's conference on the Sgrid:

"I regret to info everyone that long time racer Brad Hoehn passed away
last night of a heart attack. We will keep everyone posted on funeral
arrangments and other info."


I know for some of you he was a very good close friend. I knew him somewhat well and he was always a great guy to have at the track to race with or just to hang out with. Our hobby definitely lost a great guy. My prayers go out to him and his family.


----------



## BigA

*Brad Hoehn*

I never met Brad, but read his post here and elsewhere. I too will say a prayer for him, his friends and family. 

Big A


----------



## tfrahm

This is just TOO MUCH! BLEEPING UNBELIEVABLE...

*Brad was just racing with us Sunday at Home Depot!*


----------



## amtceo

*Brad H.*

Lisa and I will have Brad and his family in our prayers. I talked to him on Sunday and he said he was feeling good. I guess there is a lesson here somewhere, live your life to the fullest - you never know when it will end. Brad will be missed.

Phil Armstrong


----------



## MK Race

Just heard about Brad today. Tom's right, unbelievable. I think Brad did life to it's fullest. One of the best RC racers in the St. Louis area. Just a fun guy to be around.
We also lost Tony Perino this summer too. Both guys loved racing.
I started racing RC at the dirt oval that Brad had in the late 80's. Lots of great memories from those early years. 
Both guys will always be in our thoughts.

RIP Big Daddy.


----------



## slock51665

*Brad H.*

What a horrible thing to happen to a really good guy. Brad was always up front in whatever class he was racing, it was great to have him come up and run with us. We all wanted him to come race with us whenever he could, he was great competition, even though he usually whipped us. It is really wierd to be talking to him and see how good he looked on Sunday then this. Like Phil said you never know.......


----------



## eddieb

*Brad*

 Brad will be deeply missed buy all of us at the Columbia Thunder and Home Depot racing. Brad was always willing to help another racer I know I picked his brain on more than one occasion. Let all our prayers and thoughts go out to his loved ones and his friends. 

Here is to hoping that there is a good r/c track in heaven because Brad will be leading the pack.


----------



## amtceo

*Hallsville*

I will be racing my B4 at hallsville tonight. Anyone else planning on being there?

Phil


----------



## tonyj

*Brad Hoehn*

Brad's family, & friends will be in my prayers. Brad was a great driver, & was always willing to take time to help another racer....God speed Brad.


----------



## MK Race

There is more info on the Pontoon thread in the oval track area.

Brad will be missed. I knew him for over 20 years.


----------



## JPhillippe

I am Planning on being there. Dad should be as well. He said Brad was coming up as well might be to hot for Jessie


----------



## Robmaxx

I'll be there with mod truck.


----------



## go1d1e

Anyone have any interest in some old 2400 battery packs? I have 4 of them, and one 3300 pack. All in a case, and have the deans rig to throw in.

Will be getting a Novak GTX back from Novak this week also that I won`t be needing. That and an LRP 7.1 which needs to be repaired.

Shoot me an email if anyone has a use for them.

rich_smith AT sbcglobal.net


----------



## BluesFan

Rich, I saw your TTR at Hobbytown last week, you selling everything? Are you completely done racing?


----------



## go1d1e

Nick, I think its the body that sold it in the end.. the WHOLE deal went a guy in Sedalia. Tool box/starter/buggy/tools.. guy got a deal..

I have a new toy to pay for.

All I have left to sell are the ESC's above, couple servos I need to get fixed first, shock oils, few more tools, some old 2400 battery packs and some other misc gear. about one bag full of stuff


----------



## rc-addiction

Thanks for the deal on the tools Rich!!

As much as i am wrenching on my stuff lately they will come in handy :thumbsup:


----------



## go1d1e

No problem, and MBP thanks you for your donation to the new hobby.


----------



## BluesFan

what new hobby Rich?


----------



## go1d1e

I`ve got a couple old OS carbs if anyone needs them. $30 each, or $55 for the pair. OS20B and 21B.


----------



## confused

racing in hallsville??? tracks watered waiting for action


----------



## tonyj

I am planning on making it up...gotta try out the MF2 on the dirt!!


----------



## JPhillippe

I Should be there. dad said he was heading up to ...


----------



## tfrahm

Hmmm... The 'Thunder' website seems "down"... The old one is "gone" (someone else is using the IP address for a website), and the new one seems down or broken...?


----------



## Trackman2

Hey Tom, this one works

http://www.columbiathunder.com/PublicPortal/


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

If it rains on wednsday I will be up at the biggest indoor track in Hallsville, MO racing with all the fast guys like Gary Phillippe.

Dustin


----------



## tonyj

*Me too!!*

I plan on being there as well. Talked to Tim D, & he stated he will prolly make it up too. What about ya Phil? You live close-by don't you?


----------



## confused

Tracks Been Watered Ready For Some Serious Good Racers For Tomorrow Night...(did Someone Say Tim D Was Coming..)well I Guess There Wont Be All Good Ones There But Tim Will Do I Guess


----------



## amtceo

*Drive*

Nope, can't make it. Too far to drive on a weeknight.

Phil


----------



## BigA

*Weds*

Phil.

I too agree on the drive... :tongue: 

Adam


----------



## BigA

*Race at Billy's*

Anyone planning on going to the regional race at Billy's? I'm excited about going if at least one or two other people want to go.

Adam


----------



## BluesFan

Adam, you have 3 PM. Its a long letter.  

I'm planning on the electric regionals in Chilli this year. I'm trying to build up all of my electrics right now, but it sucks having to buy new 3300's. Hopefully I'll have a 4WD bought and ready to go by that time. I look forward to seeing any of you that might attend this year. :wave:


----------



## amtceo

*Chilli*

I'm going. Probably looking for roomies....

Phil


----------



## BluesFan

Phil, I'd room up with ya, but after the igloo incident at the gas regionals, I'm not so sure..... :tongue: 

J/K, I'll just have to pack some cold weather blankets. We can talk later about plans closer to the race date. 

What classes is everyone thinking of running?


----------



## amtceo

*Chilli...*

Nick,

I want to run mod buggy but I don't have any 3300's that can run 5 minutes with mod, so I will probably run stock buggy.

I'll bring you some gloves for the use in the room...LOL

Phil


----------



## confused

plan is if jeffcity is rained out hallsville will open doors at 630 saturday night for electric offroad racing


----------



## rcone4u2

Hi guy s whats up? I'm thinking about getting a car for this winter, not sure what I want yet! LOL.... how has everyone been :wave: :thumbsup: ? I hope to get back up to Hallsville soon! :thumbsup: 

Curt


----------



## confused

Curt dont be in any hurry its been nice without you .. LOL


----------



## BluesFan

amtceo said:


> Nick,
> 
> I want to run mod buggy but I don't have any 3300's that can run 5 minutes with mod, so I will probably run stock buggy.
> 
> I'll bring you some gloves for the use in the room...LOL
> 
> Phil


Phil, you are kidding, right? This isn't touring car. Your batteries go a lot further in off-road. My old 3300's that I've been running for 2 years now can only get 2500 to 2800 into them per charge.... on a good day. I just raced mod-buggy with them at Novelty 4 weeks ago and lasted the entire 5 minutes. I was running a 10 double. Besides, you can get really cheap 3300's from www.maxamps.com. 40$ a pop. I'll lend you out some batteries if you need 'em. 

Hey Robert, you have PM.


----------



## confused

track is watered waiting for action.....under the lights.....BE THERE...:thumbsup:


----------



## airbourne TC3

*hallsville*

jesse i will be there to slow you down.


----------



## tonyj

*I am there!!!*

I will make it as well.


----------



## amtceo

*True, True...*



BluesFan said:


> Phil, you are kidding, right? This isn't touring car. Your batteries go a lot further in off-road. My old 3300's that I've been running for 2 years now can only get 2500 to 2800 into them per charge.... on a good day. I just raced mod-buggy with them at Novelty 4 weeks ago and lasted the entire 5 minutes. I was running a 10 double. Besides, you can get really cheap 3300's from www.maxamps.com. 40$ a pop. I'll lend you out some batteries if you need 'em.
> 
> Hey Robert, you have PM.


Good point Nick. Mine will probably make it on dirt. I think I'll try mod for the regionals. Worst case is I have to borrow a couple of batteries if mine won't make it. I'm getting good voltage out of them still, they just won't run 5 minutes in a mod touring car.

Later
Phil


----------



## JPhillippe

Phil,
Charge the batterys Come to Hallsville TONIGHT and we will Race Mod if you want to. that will tell you if they have enough left in them. We could even run six min. just to see how they doo I am game I don't htink any of mine will have a problem but I would be intrested in seeing. 
I am in for tonight Hope To see a crowd it has deen fun with enogh to race.
Jared


----------



## amtceo

*Racing*

Jared,

Sounds like fun. Maybe I can make it down next wed. night. Lisa's father passed away this week so we are dealing with that right now.

Later

Phil


----------



## JPhillippe

SORRY TO HEAR THAT PHIL YOU ALL WILL BE IN MY PRAYERS.

We did have a good night of racing last night Adam W (bigA) showed us how to race. Jessie Hacked me every race. Good close racing all night. Thanks to every one who came out last night.
Jared


----------



## BluesFan

Adam, are you running in Columbia every week now?! Isn't that like a 6 hour drive for you? Glad to see you guys are getting good turnouts again for Hallsville. Is it just going to stay Wed. nights throughout the winter, or is Saturday night getting tacked on as well once the winter rolls around? If so, I could start making it back up there again for indoor racing.

Speaking of indoor racing, who else is planning on attending the regionals coming up here in 5 weeks? Gary, Jared, Dustin, Jesse, Brad, Tom, Ryan? Any of the ol' regular Hallsville guys I'm missing?


----------



## JPhillippe

I Think Adam was on Vacation This week is why he was in town. 
As for the Regionals I know for a fact I will not be there. I need more practice at a few different tracks before I even try for that. It takes me awhile to adjust to a differnt track before I can do anything worth watching, unless you like to see alot of broken parts. That is one reason the other is a house that will be built and ready to move in to about that week or the week after. Took all my money for that.
Jared


----------



## Luckyman4

Nice feature article in today's (8-25-05) Columbia Daily Tribune on the Columbia Thunder club RC track - here's the link: 

http://www.showmenews.com/2005/Aug/20050825Spor019.asp

Wahoo! My sincere compliments to the CT board and members, way to go!


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Looks like I will be there this wednsday. See everyone there. 

Dustin


----------



## Brad C

I think we should start runing on satruday night at Hallvile ?


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Awww, no more birthday boy? I would be in for the saterday night thing to go ahead and start but its not like it really matters for me because I have to work.

Anyone planning on going racing on wednsday, I will be there. See everyone then.

Dustin


----------



## confused

if anyones intrested i can


----------



## JPhillippe

I will be in STL so doubt I will Be there This week I will See If I get back Couse I got a meeting till 5:00 close to the airport.


----------



## confused

GET A CHEVY RENTAL CAR ,THEN YOULL MAKE IT FOR SURE:dude:


----------



## BluesFan

I'll probably make it up for a few nights this winter race season if Hallsville starts to run Saturday nights again.


----------



## amtceo

*Saturday Nights*

I can make it up more often on Saturdays than I can on Wednesday night.

Phil


----------



## Brad C

Do you think we start this saturday. I want be at hallsvile wed. Baseball starts Wed.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

So is anyone going to be there besides Jesse and myself, with speed racer trying to make it back in time???

Dustin


----------



## amtceo

*This Saturday*

This Saturday is the Novelty Oval Trophy Race so Tony and I will not be at Hallsville.
Phil


----------



## tonyj

*Hallsville Wednesday 9/7/05*

I am planning on being there, running truck. I spoke with Phil earlier, & he is going to try, & make it. I am also going to try to get Steve to come out as well. Hope to see everybody there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JPhillippe

I Had A Chevy Truck Big One I Only Passed One Gas Station Not To Even Say That It Would Only Go 60 Mph On The Highway. Should Of Drove A Ford Then I Could Of Went To Racing Last Night.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Gary if you ever get on here anymore, this is for you. LOL
- I thought you were comming racing last night, don't worrie about getting me that stuff real quick, I am in no hurry.
B4 wins another.

Dustin


----------



## confused

*A Heads Up*

Where racing wed. nights at hallsville ,Starting october 1st we will also be racing saturday nights doors opening at 6.30


----------



## JPhillippe

I hope to be there on wensday if my son doesn.t get in trouble a school I will but he has to be good. my wife is out of town so if I am there I will have both both my boys.

So this sat night thing on sat or sundays couse oct the 2nd is a sunday?


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

I will be there on Wednsday. See everyone then.

Dustin


----------



## amtceo

*Brad Hoehn Memorial Classic This Weekend*

*Race Date: September 18, 2005
Location: Home Depot (Columbia Missouri)
Sign-up Begins: 9:30am
Sign-up Ends: 10:45am
**Mandatory Drivers Meeting: 11:00am (No Show’s Qualify At End)
**Qualifying Start Time: 11:30am
Heat Races Will Begin 15min after the finish of qualifying*

*We are paying out 1/2 of the entry fees in each class. We will also have some give-a-ways and a raffle for an Xray T1R kit. This is a different race format so check out the rules @ www.columbiathunder.com under forums for all the details. Should be fun. We might do some fun races afterwards if there is time. We will continue to accept donations to send to the American Diabetes Association in Brads name during this race.*

*Hope to see everyone there....*
*Phil*


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Man that sucks that both races (Jeff's trophy race and Brad's race) are on the same day. Sucks can't make them both.

I am going to try to go to Jeff to race the 1/8 scale once again with hopefuly more people in the class.

See everyone tonight up at hallsville

Dustin


----------



## MK Race

Hey guys that really nice that you're having a memorial race for Brad. That would have really floored Brad that people thought of him that much.

Hey Mr. Frahm, you racin carpet this winter? We might have a group going to Fastlane in KC next Saturday the 24th. Also, big Grand Nationals race Oct. 22-23, same place.


----------



## tfrahm

Mike -- It's looking VERY doubtful for indoor carpet locally this winter... 

I've heard about the Fastlane Grand Nationals... I haven't touched my oval stuff in MONTHS -- even screwed up and I haven't cycled my packs in months, so they're probably pretty bad right now... I hope to cycle them a couple of times, but even then driving Stock and Mod sedan on the parking lot isn't much practice for the oval... But we may get a "road trip" together and share some lodging costs, etc. for the big race at Fastlane -- I always enjoyed racing those guys at Chillicothe...

From looking at the Chillicothe web site, it looks like they have completely dropped all mention of carpet off the site -- makes me wonder if Billy just tore it out or ???


----------



## MK Race

Hope you can make the Grand Nationals race. Sounds like it's turning into big turnout. There is a Motel 6 or Econo Lodge right off the highway that is pretty cheap and not too far from the track. Should be a good time.

Sorry to hear no carpet in Columbia area. We don't have a local track for this winter either. 

From what I've heard Billy is finished with carpet. Too bad, I always had a good time racing with everybody there.


----------



## amtceo

*Winter Carpet Racing*

We are still looking for a place to race. Nothing right now but we are activly looking. In the event that there is no carpet racing in Columbia, several of us (Myself, Steve, Tony, Tim, Ryan) will be making trips to Fastlane. We were thinking of going up every other weekend or so. So dust off your stuff Tom, we'll race this winter either way.... We are going to run at Home Depot until it is absolutely too cold to race so we should still have some good racing ahead of us.

Phil Armstrong
Columbia Thunder Board Member
www.columbiathunder.com


----------



## JPhillippe

Sorry I didn't make it up last night I have had a Sinus infection for 3 days now and missed work so I did think I should come up and share it with you guys. I hope you had fun hope to see you next week.


----------



## tonyj

*Going around?*

We understand....i believe something is going around. Tom Frahm missed Sunday because of it, I feel like my head is 3 feet thick...fun, fun, fun!!! Track was a little slick, but still in good shape!!! I stopped by this afternoon, & weed-eated around the building, & watered the track while I was there. The rest of the grass could be mowed with a mower at this point, as I got all the big nasty stuff around the building knocked down. Now we won't have to stop racing to go find Gary in the tall grass!!! LOL


----------



## confused

Thanks for the weedeating tony ..HOPE YOU GOT FULL... . GREAT RACING LAST NIGHT A FEW NEW RACERS MADE IT A BLAST WATCHING THE GREAT BATTLES


----------



## confused

*Reminder*

Just a reminder to all hallsville will be open on saturdays starting this saturday october 1st come join the fun


----------



## ITTony

What time does the racing start on Saturdays?


----------



## confused

doors open 6:30 racing 7:00


----------



## FroBoy

Fastlane also has the onroad regionals in 2006. Middle of February for onroad and first week of March for oval. 

If any of you guys want to make the trip the hobbyplex is having our big onroad race Oct 28-20 and our big oval race is Nov 12-14.

www.hobbyplexraceway.com

Hotel Alex...(my house) is open if there are any desperatos in need of a place to stay.


----------



## pokey

*Sedalia, MO Trophey Race October 8th*

Fellow R/C drivers,

The Sedalia Dirtslingers are holding our first Trophey Race on 8th of October. We hope you can make it out. All details can be found at our website: www.dirtslingers.net

Thanks,

Jeremy Chrisman
Secretary/Website
Sedalia Dirt Slingers R/C Car Club
www.dirtslingers.net


----------



## pokey

*Hallsville / RCTRAX Question*

I currently race a Revo and will be purchasing an electric offroad truck or buggy soon so I can race in the winter.

What do you race mostly, truck or buggy? Stock or modified? 

What is the lowest turns for stock, 27 right? And any turns lower is modified? 

Also is brushless allowed? And 3300 cells are the highest allowed, correct?

What is faster, buggies or trucks? I would guess buggies. 

Do they race 1/18 scale (Mini-T and RC18T) there? Is the turnout good?

I hope I didn't overload you with all of these questions.

Thanks,
Pokey


----------



## BluesFan

Pokey, Hallsville is always looking for new racers, so please ask away with any questions! Everyone here is always more than willing to help out and I think you'll find a lot more help in person when you go there to race!

For now, I'll answer your questions you've posted here:

1. Everything that is raced is stock. Some guys might throw in a mild mod motor from time to time for 4WD buggy, but everything else is stock.

2. The others will have to help me on this one, but I believe stock is 24 turn, 27 degrees timing? Something like that... Stock motors also spin on bushings. either way, when you go to a hobby shop, tell'em you need a stock motor. They are clearly labeled stock as opposed to mod. 

3. Brushless is allowed, but it won't do you much good. 3300's are the highest cells allowed in ROAR sanctioned races through Dec. 2005. Thankfully, ROAR rules are not followed for club racing at Hallsville :tongue: . Buy any cells you want. 

4. Trucks and buggies will go relatively the same speed on Hallsville's small track. Usually you'd be right if this were a larger track, buggies would be faster. 

5. 1/18 scale kind of had its fad a couple of years back, then died out. I'm an old regular, maybe the current regulars could tell you if it has come back into popularity? I don't know....

Hope I answered your questions well. :wave:


----------



## BluesFan

Alex, good to hear from you again! That's pretty nice of you to offer up your place to get more racers to head to all of the ROAR events coming up later this year. I hope you plan on staying as our regional director for awhile.  

Are you planning on making it to Chilli for the electric off-road regionals on Oct. 8th? Should be a great turnout. I know a bunch of Columbia, MO guys will be headed there and plenty of us from St. Louis are planning on attending as well. Hope you can find some time to come out there as well!


----------



## JPhillippe

Pokey,
more to Nicks answers I have been A regular for somtime now

1. We will run Mod truck or buggy if there is entrys for it if I where you I would Buy a stock and a mod motor if you want to run mod and there is entyrs we will run mod. we have acctually benn running mod truck for over a month now so there is usally people to run it.

2. am not sure at all on this but if you bring it we will run with you

3. Nick answerd this the best I could we all run 3000 and 3300 with a few 3700 thrown into the pack not much differance is shown.

4. We run about the same lap times on truck and buggy both are fun but buggys seem less forgiving on pipes.

5. I know me and my Dad both still have miniT but don't race them just more for fun. If you have one just post and we can be sure to bring them up and race it is a blast on the track just not as fast as most of us like to go. 

pritty much hallsville is laid back with little rules enforced just a bunch of guys getting track time so we can compete at roar races and stuff like that. we run 2 heats and 1 main on wensdays and am not sure what we will do on Sat nights yet we will talk about it when we see how much time we have. hope to see you up there fell free to stop buy we will be there tonight about 6:30 or so.

Jared


----------



## pokey

Thanks for the replies and great info. Like I posted yesterday, I am still looking and deciding what to buy. I am pretty much settled on a 2wd truck, just not sure which brand. We are basically all nitro guys here in Sedalia so I haven't been able to get great advice on the brands. Losi and associated seem to have great models, however the Duratrax Pro Level truck is graphite and priced well. Is duratrax junk? Or does it hold up. I really like the losi model and will probably go with that unless I hear they are all about the same. Thanks again guys,

Pokey


----------



## tonyj

Pokey, I just recently purchased a Losi XXXT MF2, & really like it. I run at Hallsville as well, & the only change I have made to the truck is yellow rear springs. All other settings are just as the manual said. The truck handles great, & I don't think you will be disappointed with either a Losi, or Associated. The best thing about staying with one of these two, is parts availibility, gotta keep that in mind as well!!!

A good stock motor, geared correctly is all the motor you will need on this track for the most part, as the size is on the small side. But don't let that fool you, because it's a LOT of fun running on!!! The smaller size will help make you a better driver too....I can personally attest to that statement!!


----------



## BluesFan

Pokey, as Tony mentioned, either Associated or Losi will deliver a top of the line truck. You really can't go wrong with either, and there are more than enough folks at Hallsville that run both and can help you with setups...although box stock is probably all you'll need with Hallsville. If the Duratrax peaked your interest, do not count it out so quickly. If you are just looking for something to do this winter while gas racing is down, pick up the Duratrax if you want to save some money. Sure, parts support isn't great at the LHS, but Duratrax is an American company that is located in Champaign IL. Any parts you order will not take more than 3 days to get to your door. Besides, ANYTHING will hold up to Hallsville! Seriously, you have to try hard to break your car there. It's impossible to get up to full speed there even while only running stock. I can't tell you the amount of times I've drilled the walls, clipped a pipe, or clipped a corner of the wall sticking out and have never broken one part there. Most people would probably have the same situation as I have. Also, the Duratrax will be a good car. Why? Because it is the old Losi XXT graphite edition. It's a proven race winning design and if you don't think the old technology can compete with today's cars, just ask Jesse Craig. He'd smoke us on a weekly basis running the old Losi XX against XXX's and XXX BK2's.


----------



## pokey

*I got one comming.*

I ordered the Duratrax Pro truck. Time will tell if I am happy with it. I am sure I will be, I needed something to race in the winter on a budget and this fits the bill. It comes with a Mod motor and I also picked up the Trinity P2k2 Pro Stock Motor which is supposed to have good torque for small tracks. I ordered some 3000 mha batteries and a Super Brain 777 charger that will charge two batteries at once (I am used to gas and no wait in between runs). Once everything gets here and I have the kinks worked out I hope to race with you all. 

Question: How much does it cost to run at Hallsville? Also, is it a club or private track? The website for it says club, but there is no info about it really and looks like it hasn't been updated for along time. Thanks for all the advice. 

Also, I got an extra set of crystals so I can run on AM channels 68 or 89, do you think that two sets is enough? Or will there still be a chance of conflicting?

Pokey


----------



## confused

Pokey the good thing is first time is FREE after that it is $7 for the first class and $3 for aditional classes it is a club but not a membership pay club , Its pretty much laid back and everyone has a good time WIN LOSE OR DRAW


----------



## tonyj

*Hallsville Wednesday 10/5/05*

Who's in? I plan on being there....anybody else? :thumbsup:


----------



## JPhillippe

I should Be there and I think Dustin, and Brad both are coming up as well.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Jared is right, I have to get ready for the big race this weekend so unless something happens I will be up there. See everyone then.

Dustin


----------



## tonyj

Watered the track this evening....ready for tomorrow!! Dustin, I hope to see you at Chilli this weekend, as I have a room reserved, & fully plan on being there...not sure who else is going with me yet though!!! See you all tomorrow night!!


----------



## JPhillippe

Dad Said He Will Be There.


----------



## pokey

*How often?*

Ignore this post, I asked a question and then found the info on the Chilli website. Sorry. 

Jeremy C.


----------



## pokey

Fellow R/C drivers,

The Sedalia Dirtslingers are holding our first Trophey Race on 8th of October. We hope you can make it out. All details can be found at our website: Sedalia Dirt Slingers

Got an update on the Sedalia Trophy race this Saturday, our sponsor Sedalia Hobbies has increased the gift certificates to:

1st $25

2nd $15

3rd $10

This will be for 3 rather than 4 classes as originally planned. However we will have tropheys for all four classes and dash plaques for any other class that can be created. Bring your electric 1/10 trucks, I am bringing mine in hopes of 2 more for a class.

Thanks,

Jeremy C.

www.dirtslingers.net


----------



## pokey

*Hallsville 12 Oct 05*

Is there going to be people at hallsville tomorrow? I am thinking about going for my first time.

Jeremy C.


----------



## confused

yes we will be racing ,Tony watered the track tonight so should be tacky


----------



## tonyj

Hey Pokey....we will see you tomorrow night! You are coming from Sedalia, so this would be the easiest route I believe. I-70E to 63N, go about 1 mile, & exit at Hallsville/Rt B exit, turn right & go 9 miles to Hallsville(OBEY SPEED LIMIT), go straight through 4-way stop, about 1 mile from 4-way you will see Old Highway 124, turn right & go about 1/4 mile to first driveway on the left...you have arrived!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pokey

*Thanks for the info*

I put my stock motor in tonight so hopefully there will be a few stockers to run against. See you tomorrow.


----------



## tonyj

*Who's in for Saturday October 15, 2005?*

I am going to water the track again today for tomorrow...who is planning on being there? I am, along with Corey...looking for a good turn-out!!!

I was also wondering when/if we are going to re-work the track. I really like the layout we have, but it could be tilled, & tamped, as we are starting to get some pretty good low spots in the groove. I would offer to help whenever, just let me know.

I also have access to a dump truck, does anybody think we should put some dirt in the "trench" where they put the new water line before the snow flies? It's pretty deep in spots, & would be bad for someone to get stuck this winter. My .02 cents.


----------



## tonyj

If anybody reads this, & is coming tonight, bring a ladder. I bought some flourescent bulbs, & we will need it to replace the ones burned out. I divorced my ladder!!! LOL


----------



## tonyj

Got the lights in, & it sure brightened up the place! I will be watering tomorrow for Wednesday....who is going to make it? We were kinda light Saturday, but still had a good time


----------



## confused

ill be there tony (i need to see the light)


----------



## JPhillippe

I will NOT be there got some house things to finish up it is ready we signed yesterday so we are going to start moving in now.


----------



## artee

*H-ville*

I'm in for truck. See ya.


----------



## go1d1e

Found a couple of old OS 21 carbs if anyone needs them.. new rubber boots on them, one is a 20B one is a 21B.. got no use for them!

Also found a couple of old recievers, Airtronics 92926Z 75MHz FM, and a Novak XXTRA 75 MHz for JR, AIR, KO, or MPX.. No idea if they work or not, no radio gear to test them.. 

Shoot me an email if anyone is intrested. If not, they will go on ebay this week.

rich_smith AT sbcglobal.net


----------



## go1d1e

Also found a set of slicks for an 8th scale.. run once, look great..
open to offers


----------



## JPhillippe

I hope to be racing next week Just got moved in the house but I am leaving tomarrow to go to Alanta GA to see Carl WIN!!!!


----------



## rc-addiction

Looks like you knew exactly what was gonna happen!!

Carl won!! WOOHOO!!


----------



## confused

*Meeting*

Where having a discusion wed. night as to keep hallsville open or not like to hear some input on this. post here or come out wed. night and let em know your thought


----------



## BluesFan

*Keeping Hallsville open*

Hey guys, I may no longer be a regular at Hallsville, but I thought I'd give my input on the current situation anyways since there is obviously no way I could come to a discussion on wednesday night. 

For the time being, I'd say keep it open. There are still folks in the area (and out of town) that would still prefer running off-road as opposed to on-road racing in the winter.... or at least will want to race off-road some of the time. Hallsville to my knowledge is still the only off-road indoor track in the area as of right now. I know that Mike Barnes is going to make his indoor track, but we've all seen way too many tracks fall through and never become a reality over the years. I know it seems like his track will be up and running for sure, but Hallsville should still stay open until it is official that his track will be running. Once that happens, I would say shut down Hallsville. 

I figure here soon that saturday nights will be starting up again (if they haven't already). If there are people that still like to come out and run at Hallsville on saturday nights, I know I'd still like to come up and race with you guys a few times this winter.


----------



## rc-addiction

I know i was speaking to Rex at Novelty on Saturday and he is planning on making the trip down as much as possible this season. And myself and my dad love to run Saturday nights there, thats 3 more sign ups for sure!! I have been talking with Bob at PTAHobbies and he wants to come down on Wednesday nights about every other week with his 2 kids so there is 3 more entries.

If you can't tell i am opposed to Hallsville closing down because i think the thrill of short track indoor racing is good for all of us and especially drivers like me who need to learn cornering and throttle control better.

I will gather all the drivers i can to help keep Hallsville alive.

Thats my $.02

Matt


----------



## JPhillippe

i GUESS i WILL NOT BE THERE TONIGHT I HAVE THE ELEC MAN COMING OVER TO WIRE MY HOBBY ROOM THAT SOUNDS LIKE I WON'T NEED. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ALL DECIDE ABOUT HALLSVILLE. I WOULD LOVE TO KEEP IT OPEN BUT I KNOW THAT I CAN'T BE THERE EVERY WEEK AND NOT AT ALL ON SAT. I AM NOT SURE BUT MY OPINON IS WAIT UNTILL WINTER AND RACE ON ONLY ONE NIGHT A WEEK UNLESS WE HAVE ENOUGH PEOPLE TO RACE TWO. WE DON'T HAVE THAT MANY RACERS TO SUPPOT TWO NIGHTS A WEEK. I AM NOT SURE IF MONEY IS THE ISSUE WITH THE BILLS WE HAVE THAN WE WILL DO WHAT WE HAVE TO DO. SORRY COULDN'T MAKE IT OUT TALK TO YOU ALL LATER. 
BTW IF HALLSVILLE CLOSES I HAVE ALOT OF STUFF FOR SALE. COUSE INDOOR OFFROAD IS WHAT I ENJOY DOING.
JARED


----------



## amtceo

*Columbia Thunder Racing*

Columbia Thunder will be racing this Wed night. We will end signup around 6:45pm and start racing around 7pm. Hope everyone can make it.

Phil Armstrong
www.columbiathunder.org


----------



## FroBoy

*Roar region 8 Regional Races*

Hey people, here's the 2006 region 8 schedule:

Region 8 carpet onroad regionals, Feb 17-19 at Fastlane, K.C
Region 8 Carpet Oval regionals, March 3-5 at Fastlane, K.C

Region 8 Electric offroad regionals, June 23-25 at Novelty 
Region 8 Fuel offroad regionals, July 28-30 at the Hobbyplex, Omaha

Missouri State offroad champs, May 13-14 at Dirtburners, St. Louis

Still waiting to figure out the paved onroad and oval. 

Later,
Alex


----------



## airbourne TC3

*Swap meet*

There will be a r/c swap meet in Columbia, MO on February 11th 2006. It will be held at the Knights of Columbus hall, 2525 north stadium blvd. There will be cars, boats, planes. trains and all other types of hobby materials. If you have any questions please contact David Richter with the Mid-Missouri Radio Control Association. Phone number 573 443 1967 Thanks and see you there.


----------



## MK Race

Hey Tom Frahm, check your PM.


----------



## airbourne TC3

Just a reminder the meet is this weekend. See all of you there.


----------



## SuperXRAY

Regionals are this weekend! Just so everyone knows


----------



## airbourne TC3

Mitch don't you mean next weekend? 17th thru 19th!!!!!!

tim


----------



## SuperXRAY

Doh! what am I thinking! I'm scatter brained!


----------

